# 02/11 Raw Discussion Thread: Defiant Until Victory



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Van Andel Arena, Grand Rapids, MI*​


> Despite Stephanie McMahon’s urging last week, Becky Lynch has refused to allow WWE medical personnel to examine her injured knee. The Man is suspended until she sees a doctor, leaving many to wonder if her scheduled Raw Women’s Championship Match against Ronda Rousey will take place at this year’s WrestleMania.











*Suspended Becky Lynch remains defiant*​


> Until she gets her left knee examined, Becky Lynch is suspended, leaving many to wonder whether the anticipated WrestleMania clash between The Man and Ronda Rousey for the Raw Women’s Championship will actually take place.
> 
> Given what’s at stake, will Lynch get her knee looked at — and risk being deemed unable to compete at The Show of Shows — or will she continue to defy WWE management and put her entire WWE future at risk?











*How will Seth Rollins respond to Brock Lesnar?*​


> Seth Rollins is resilient, but few Superstars can withstand the fury of Brock Lesnar’s F-5, let alone six of them.
> 
> One night after winning the 30-Man Royal Rumble Match, The Architect made it clear he wants to challenge The Beast Incarnate for the Universal Championship at WrestleMania, getting a half-dozen of Lesnar’s formidable finishing moves in the process. The Kingslayer did not appear on Raw this past Monday night, no doubt still feeling the effects of that mauling.
> 
> Will we hear from Rollins this week?











*Did Finn Bálor earn his Intercontinental Championship Match?*​


> Intercontinental Champion Bobby Lashley told Finn Bálor this past Monday night that if he adequately entertained “The All Mighty” in his match against his hype man, Lio Rush, he would earn a chance to challenge for the red brand’s workhorse title.
> 
> We’re not sure if “entertained” is the right word for how Lashley was feeling when he saw Bálor pin The Man of the Hour, but it seems like The Extraordinary Man has adequately earned his opportunity. Will Lashley acquiesce?











*Ruby Riott sets her sights on the Raw Women’s Championship*​


> Ruby Riott might have avoided an in-ring confrontation with Ronda Rousey after The Baddest Woman on the Planet dispatched Liv Morgan and Sarah Logan in back-to-back singles matches, but at WWE Elimination Chamber, the leader of The Riott Squad takes on The Rowdy One for the Raw Women’s Championship.
> 
> Will Riott suffer the same fate as her cohorts, or will she throw the Raw Women’s Title Match at WrestleMania into even further disarray by winning the championship?











*Will Dana Brooke go one-on-one with Natalya?*​


> After costing them their WWE Women’s Tag Team Championship Elimination Chamber Qualifying Match against The Riott Squad, Dana Brooke attempted to apologize to Natalya – but wound up getting the silent treatment from The Queen of Harts. (In her defense, Natalya was wearing AirPods and didn’t hear anything Dana had to say.)
> 
> When Natalya “ignored” her, Dana said she would ask the McMahon family for a chance to prove she’s a better competitor than the former SmackDown Women’s Champion and will face The Queen of Harts on Raw.
> 
> Should this match take place, will Dana prove herself, or will she wind up regretting going one-on-one with a Hart Dungeon graduate?











*What’s next for Kurt Angle?*​


> This past Monday night, it seemed as though WWE Hall of Famer Kurt Angle was ending his in-ring career – but when Baron Corbin and Drew McIntyre disrespected The Olympic Hero, he found himself battling the bitter Superstars alongside Braun Strowman in Raw’s main event.
> 
> Although Angle and The Monster Among Men were defeated via disqualification, they stood tall at the end of the night after Strowman chokeslammed both Superstars onto the steel steps.
> 
> ...


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I'll record it and watch Becky (if she's on) & Rollins (if he's on) so basically I could end up fast forwarding all 3 hours :lol


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

You know it's down the shitter when we have Nattie and Dana in the preview.

Fast forwarding to Becky and then zoning out with some chips it is for me again.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

At least Ruby's losing streak finally has to end now with her (somehow) being number one contender, right?


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Reading this preview, it's hard to believe that we're on the Road to WrestleMania


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I guess Lio Rush is an official Raw wrestler now..


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I'll record it and watch Becky (if she's on) & Rollins (if he's on) so basically I could end up fast forwarding all 3 hours :lol



At least she has been invited again.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094271405502406656


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ugh


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Ugh


I mean it makes sense to have her back on TV since she is one of the most over people they have. Though I will say should transfer to raw now and stay off SmackDown


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roy Mustang said:


> I mean it makes sense to have her back on TV since she is one of the most over people they have. Though I will say should transfer to raw now and stay off SmackDown


I mean, what is the point of suspending her in the first place? I know suspensions in WWE hardly ever last, but she was in the show the next day FFS, they didn't even tried. And while the build up has been good so far, they are running the risk of overexposing her if she keeps appearing in RAW and SD every week


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > I mean it makes sense to have her back on TV since she is one of the most over people they have. Though I will say should transfer to raw now and stay off SmackDown
> ...


Yeah you have a point there. Should have been a couple of weeks. Maybe this is due to the injuries to seth, banks etc? Even as a mega becky mark agreed. Her being on both shows could get a bit much for people who aren't massive fans like me


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This was just posted, too:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094271405502406656


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I mean, what is the point of suspending her in the first place? I know suspensions in WWE hardly ever last, but she was in the show the next day FFS, they didn't even tried. And while the build up has been good so far, they are running the risk of overexposing her if she keeps appearing in RAW and SD every week


WWE doesn't even bother to sell injuries anymore. It was such a waste of time to have Charlotte destroy Ronda at Summerslam and then strut out to RAW the very next night. They could've kept her off the show for at least a week. Same with Becky. WWE could've sold her suspension for a week. Instead, she showed up on SD and now is being "invited" back. Is she going to slap or knee Vince?

I'm curious as to how they will maintain the momentum of Rollins. Since Lesnar won't be there every week, it'll mostly be on Rollins to carry this to the finish line. 

For shits and giggles, wonder what they'll have Dean and Nia do this week.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Is Charlotte working the SD house shows on Monday? 

I could see Steph playing nice again and then BAM, Charlotte from behind beats the shit out of Becky. Keeps Becky off tv for a couple of weeks to "heal", gets Charlotte into the match, then Becky returns and wrestles Charlotte at Fastlane to earn her spot back in. Becky having to sell a knee injury _every week_ is gonna get old fast, the story would work better if she at least spends a week or 2 on the sidelines to sell it off screen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins on Raw this week would be :bjpenn

:rollins


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Empress said:


> Mordecay said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, what is the point of suspending her in the first place? I know suspensions in WWE hardly ever last, but she was in the show the next day FFS, they didn't even tried. And while the build up has been good so far, they are running the risk of overexposing her if she keeps appearing in RAW and SD every week
> ...


The lack of proper selling for stoeyline injuries is really annoying. Heck you could even have becky off the show and do pre-recorded promos whilst she recovers.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Becky is the girl they are building their main Wrestlemania storyline around. Overexposing someone is what the WWE does when they want to keep someone hot. The suspension is merely another way of getting Becky either more over or to stay over. They are just pulling out old bags of tricks. Anti authority angles always played well historically, so they are repeating it again.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Roy Mustang said:


> The lack of proper selling for stoeyline injuries is really annoying. Heck you could even have becky off the show and do pre-recorded promos whilst she recovers.


The Charlotte/Ronda stuff pissed me off so damn much. WWE blew their load for what exactly? It was already awkward that the crowd cheered the brutal beatdown. Ronda could've built up some good will and sympathy if she had been kept off screen.

If Ronda's character had been handled with better care, Ronda vs Becky wouldn't need all the extra bells and whistles. It would just be two badass women going up against each other similar to Asuka and Charlotte last year.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Empress said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > The lack of proper selling for stoeyline injuries is really annoying. Heck you could even have becky off the show and do pre-recorded promos whilst she recovers.
> ...


Agreed. Could even have heels mocking her and ronda coming back with a bang. I mean the thing with ronda I think most of the boos are the fact she is against becky.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Roy Mustang said:


> Agreed. Could even have heels mocking her and ronda coming back with a bang. I mean the thing with ronda I think most of the boos are the fact she is against becky.


That's true but Asuka wasn't booed out of any buildings while feuding with Becky. In fact, the cheers were split. This is where character comes into play. Ronda should have come into the WWE as MMA Ronda, not here to make friends but to rub it in everyone's face that she is better. Seeing her smile every week, stumble over her words and get rattled by these crowds just takes away from her aura. There's a reason why her "I could kill you with my bare hands" promo was the best one she's given thus far.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Empress said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. Could even have heels mocking her and ronda coming back with a bang. I mean the thing with ronda I think most of the boos are the fact she is against becky.
> ...


Yeah she comes off so fake when heing a happy go lucky smiling little girl. They really need to stop doing that.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

WWE isn't consistent with much of anything. And two things that are especially so are injuries and suspensions. Suspensions mean nothing in WWE most of the time and last a few weeks at most and the person is rarely off TV anyway.

And WWE cannot consistently sell injuries at all. Ronda gets beaten half to death by Charlotte at Survivor Series, yet comes out to her usual entrance smiling and barely selling anything. Yet a two foot fall off the ring apron apparently hurt Becky super-bad. Charlotte gets the crap beat out of her at Summerslam, and is fine on SDL two days later, but Seth Rollins is still selling an injury (although only at certain times) YEARS after it happened, etc.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Empress said:


> That's true but Asuka wasn't booed out of any buildings while feuding with Becky. In fact, the cheers were split. This is where character comes into play. Ronda should have come into the WWE as MMA Ronda, not here to make friends but to rub it in everyone's face that she is better. Seeing her smile every week, stumble over her words and get rattled by these crowds just takes away from her aura. There's a reason why her "I could kill you with my bare hands" promo was the best one she's given thus far.


It doesn't have anything to do with character. It's who the crowd sees as being favored. Ronda is a celebrity and was given the title almost immediately, so the perception is she is in favored status against Becky. Same with Charlotte. There is nothing Ronda can do to not be booed against Becky, who is still painted as an underdog or being held down.

Asuka isn't perceived to be as favored by the company, so the crowd would have less against her.

The irony now is that the more Becky rubs elbows with the McMahons, the higher Becky moves more into that hallowed "favored" status.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Here for Rollins and Becky.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Asuka gets cheered for many of the same reasons that Becky does, one of which is the perception that they're too talented performers who don't fit the WWE's "golden girl" image and thus have to work harder to get opportunities.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Asuka842 said:


> WWE isn't consistent with much of anything. And two things that are especially so are injuries and suspensions. Suspensions mean nothing in WWE most of the time and last a few weeks at most and the person is rarely off TV anyway.
> 
> And WWE cannot consistently sell injuries at all. Ronda gets beaten half to death by Charlotte at Survivor Series, yet comes out to her usual entrance smiling and barely selling anything. Yet a two foot fall off the ring apron apparently hurt Becky super-bad. Charlotte gets the crap beat out of her at Summerslam, and is fine on SDL two days later, *but Seth Rollins is still selling an injury (although only at certain times) YEARS after it happened,* etc.



Not gonna lie. This does crack me up. WWE goes back and forth about Seth's knee in the same match. 



llj said:


> It doesn't have anything to do with character. It's who the crowd sees as being favored. Ronda is a celebrity and was given the title almost immediately, so the perception is she is in favored status against Becky. Same with Charlotte. There is nothing Ronda can do to not be booed against Becky, who is still painted as an underdog or being held down.
> 
> Asuka isn't perceived to be as favored by the company, so the crowd would have less against her.
> 
> The irony now is that the more Becky rubs elbows with the McMahons, the higher Becky moves more into that hallowed "favored" status.


This is true. Although, WWE could help Ronda out by letting her just be more of the person who became a household name. She needs to own being the "baddest woman", not just saying she is. 

I still love Becky but wish the McMahon's weren't co-opting this moment; not because I'm afraid of what their association will mean for how she's viewed but Ronda vs Becky didn't need the Authority angle to make it work.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Here for Rollins and Becky.


For the first time on Raw's side of WM in AGES, I'm interested in more than ONE story going into WM.

:trips8

It's kinda nice.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Empress said:


> I still love Becky but wish the McMahon's weren't co-opting this moment; not because I'm afraid of what their association will mean for how she's viewed but Ronda vs Becky didn't need the Authority angle to make it work.


Becky is favored now but fans don't seem to mind since most feel this is earned. At least for now. Could it change later on? Maybe, maybe not.

The problem is they don't want Becky wrestling meaningless matches on Smackdown, she's already beaten most of the people on Smackdown, and she's not officially on RAW either to help push the Ronda feud more actively on the brand.

So she's kind of stuck in this no man's land of dealing with the McMahons in order to remain "hot". 

Could there be better ways of keeping Becky hot? Yes, but this company isn't creative enough to do something different.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

I guess we all remember Raw after the RR. The exchange between Ronda and Becky was as good as it could get. Yes, Ronda stumbled at first, but was red hot in the end. Nobody expected such promos for 10 weeks in a row until WM. It would have been ok to have them meet each other a couple of times and it would have been great most likely. Nevertheless, WWE said, hold my beer and just had to destroy this natural momentum with their authority/injury bullshit. On a different level at first, but still authority bullshit.


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

You're suspended go home, don't worry I'll turn up tomorrow on other show, you're suspended go home, hey guess what were inviting you on raw, you're suspended go home and on and on, what a way to screw up a hot angle with all this unnecessary rubbish.

Who she slapping Monday? Vince? Or will they do something mildly entertaining and have it be a trick, turning Ronda heel but as Ronda facing ruby at elimination chamber I guess that ain't happening.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yea they've written themselves into a corner with this injury/suspension/McMahon angle. Becky was ALREADY white hot after her RR win and staredown with Ronda on Raw. Throwing in all of this stuff out of the blue risks UNDERCUTTING herm momentum if anything, and at the WORST possible time. Because unless she's going to keep showing up to confront Ronda, McMahon's, which makes the suspension thing pointless, they risk cooling her off by either taking her off TV, or not letting do much of anything if she is there.

Basically WWE just doesn't know how to write well for two months without overcomplicating things constantly.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Joe Moore said:


> At least she has been invited again.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094271405502406656


your suspended

go home

go see the doctor
............


come back to raw becky:becky2


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Why did the McMahon's invite Becky again

It makes no sence if she's suspended


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It makes sense that they invited Becky if the plan is to ambush her with an attack. This should be the show where Charlotte attacks Becky and aligns herself with the McMahons.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It makes sense that they invited Becky if the plan is to ambush her with an attack. This should be the show where Charlotte attacks Becky and aligns herself with the McMahons.


I agree, but Smackdown have a house show on Monday and Asuka vs. Charlotte is advertised.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Has Balor always been officially named ‘Bálor’? This is the first time i’ve ever noticed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Is Charlotte working the SD house shows on Monday?


She's advertised for it at least but as always card subject to change.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Story-Wise this is kind of stupid 
I mean Steph this week on RAW : " you’re suspended"
Triple H this week on Smackdown: "you should not be here, you’re suspended"
And now she is asked to come ? WTF ?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh for fuck's sake. This is getting burned out astonishingly fast.

_If Becky is suspended, keep her suspended. If you want her on Raw, keep her on Raw. And get the fucking McMahons and Charlotte out of it._

These people just have no clue how to do a good angle. None. They had magic right in front of their face just two weeks ago and still somehow they manage to fuck it up with astonishing speed.

This is why I so often hate the road to WrestleMania. It's all force-fed corporate bullshit even worse than usual. They go into overdrive with it.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Story-Wise this is kind of stupid
> I mean Steph 2 weeks ago on RAW : " you’re suspended"
> Triple H this week on Smackdown: "you should not be here, you’re suspended"
> And now she is asked to come ? WTF ?


Unless it's a set-up and Charlotte blindsides her.

If not, then I agree, completely stupid.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

It's only a matter of time until Becky slaps Vince.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Unless it's a set-up and Charlotte blindsides her.
> 
> If not, then I agree, completely stupid.


If they want so much Becky to appear , ok make her appear but don't invite her.
I mean with her character she does not need invitation to come, she could have come like this week on smackdown.

Also Becky is suppose to be an anti-system badass and here it's like the McMahons told her to come so she comes.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hmm this will be the second time Ruby was involved in a title match prior to WrestleMania and having to come up short, She's like a warm up it seems since she's a good promo/In Ring talent for a small obstacle for any champion heading in to WM.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

While I agree that the "McMahon's are setting Becky up" idea is a real possibility, they have to be careful that they don't make Becky look stupid in the process. In storyline, Becky already doesn't trust the McMahon's to the point she won't go and see a doctor, The McMahon's have a LONG history of using goons to ambush people, and after both Steph and Triple H made such a big deal about her being suspended, inviting her back to Raw so quickly feels, iffy, etc.

Logically, she should suspect that this might be a set up.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Another RAW I’ll be skipping happily. Not interested in this boring wannabe female stone cold


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

People are afraid that this story is designed to ultimately include Charlotte but to make it look like Becky’s fault. Because they are too chicken shit to do anything else. Because we should never forget that they care most about Charlotte and don’t want fans turning on her that much. And they are willing to make Becky look stupid to achieve that. And I don’t even oppose the triple threat.

Either that, of they have her lose a match at Fastlane (Charlotte vs. Becky is being advertised for that already) and that's how Charlotte gets in. Either way, it would suck.

I don't get it, they are risking WWE fans to be turned off by her (unless that's either their sick plan, or feel she'll get cheered regardless).


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:lmao What a dismal looking show

Dana Brooke vs Nattie :andre 

Rollins is going to become FOTC, because Roman is died :mj2 

Fuck this :imout


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Notice how Becky's story since that segment two weeks ago has been about everything _but_ Ronda?

Once you do, you'll see why this sucks. And to boot, it's taking time away from everything and everyone else. At least just keep her on Raw for fuck's sake. We don't need to see this shit on two shows.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

If she walks into Raw and gets completely blindsided, then she's going to look like a freaking idiot.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> If she walks into Raw and gets completely blindsided, then she's going to look like a freaking idiot.


They probably give her an ultimatum like sign an agreement to see the doctor or get taken out of the Mania match.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The biggest segment of WWE right now is Becky who don't want to see a doctor….

It's like when a kid (Becky) have to do his vaccines and his like "no i don't want to, it hurts" and his parents (The McMahons) are forcing him to do it.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Empress said:


> That's true but Asuka wasn't booed out of any buildings while feuding with Becky. In fact, the cheers were split. This is where character comes into play. Ronda should have come into the WWE as MMA Ronda, not here to make friends but to rub it in everyone's face that she is better. Seeing her smile every week, stumble over her words and get rattled by these crowds just takes away from her aura. There's a reason why her "I could kill you with my bare hands" promo was the best one she's given thus far.


MMA Ronda was a heel. They want a John Cena / Roman Reigns version of Ronda because they see her as their biggest star and they want to pimp out her name to network execs and the like that know nothing about her UFC persona.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Why did the McMahon's invite Becky again
> 
> It makes no sence if she's suspended


They want to blame her for the poor ratings and insulate Steph/Hunter/Ronda.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder who Dean will lose to this week. Will they do something with Nia and him? That promo he cut last week was hilarious though, more of that please.

I also saw that Seth will be on, likely cutting a promo cos he's not medically cleared.


----------



## Whatplanet (Feb 5, 2019)

Hopefully, whatever happens, this leads to Becky not making many appearances until a few weeks later. Like Vince 'firing' her, and then Charlotte gets announced as her replacement on Smackdown and then come EC, she maybe breaks into the building and beats up Charlotte, who knows. I say that as a Becky fan because they really can easily kill all her momentum. 

Why don't they know anything about the statement _Absence makes the heart grow fonder_?

I think they've in a way created this whole problem with the leg injury, suspension, and Becky being their hottest star right now, they want to capitalise on it SO much but this is where they always fuck up.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I agree. Write Becky off and save the ratings.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Oh for fuck's sake. This is getting burned out astonishingly fast.
> 
> _If Becky is suspended, keep her suspended. If you want her on Raw, keep her on Raw. And get the fucking McMahons and Charlotte out of it._
> 
> ...


They're diluting the shit out of everything. Rousey vs Becky was all they needed. It was potent and hot enough to last until Mania. I just don't understand these people and their way of thinking...it's truly mind-numbing and I'm so tired of it. The entire company is one big hot ass mess creatively. We really need an alternative...Thank God for Cody Rhodes.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

If Vince is on the show it would be ideal if he told Becky, "You're Fired!" Of course it's just storyline, but it would allow for fans to demand that Becky be brought back and inserted back into the main event of WM. But for it do work they need to commit to it:

- Keep Becky off TV
- Have her remove references of WWE from Twitter
- Do a contract signing with Ronda and Charlotte


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Given Becky's rise fell into the palm of their hands, I really hope they don't ruin things. Given today's WWE you never can be to sure.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Can't think of any other logical reason they'd invite Becky.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

rbl85 said:


> The biggest segment of WWE right now is Becky who don't want to see a doctor….
> 
> It's like when a kid (Becky) have to do his vaccines and his like "no i don't want to, it hurts" and his parents (The McMahons) are forcing him to do it.


It's more like the kid that wants to be on a sports team, the parents tell them per the rules they have to get a physical exam at the doctor, and the kid refuses.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

The only way this makes sense is if Becky is going to get jumped. Or else it's kind of dumb...but let's see how it plays out.

Becky & Rollins...lets go!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Please don't make Becky look like a total idiot who either falls for an obvious trap and/or screws herself over. This is WWE so I cannot put it past them to do that, but wow would it be stupid.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That picture of Ruby in the preview is terrible lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


Got the free beer ready.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


Does it really help to drink beforehand ?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Does it really help to drink beforehand ?


Sure doesn't hurt anything :draper2


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Does it really help to drink beforehand ?


Best way to watch Raw

1 hour before










During










If you choose to watch it sober


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Best way to watch Raw


Are you suggesting that cocaine is also a good idea with that Conor McGregor gif ?


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

A-C-P said:


> Sure doesn't hurt anything :draper2


I don't think it's worth the 10€ I'm gonna spend on Vodka and Redbull in order to get drunk


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Are you suggesting that cocaine is also a good idea with that Conor McGregor gif ?


It'll get you through Raw less painfully


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Interesting cool little factoid that I found. If Becky main events Wrestlemania, she will be the first non-American/non-Canadian to main event a Wrestlemania since Andre the Giant in the year Becky was born. 32 years ago.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

All this talk about drinking before Raw. Raw airs at 2 in the afternoon where I live - I don't really like getting drunk in the middle of the day :lol Plus I won't get home till after 1pm, I won't have time LOL.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> All this talk about drinking before Raw. Raw airs at 2 in the afternoon where I live - I don't really like getting drunk in the middle of the day :lol Plus I won't get home till after 1pm, I won't have time LOL.


It airs at 2 for me too…..well 2am:crying:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They just announced Corbin v Braun and Finn v Bob and Lio (handicapped) for EC. Both sound like shit. This sounds like shit. Raw will be shit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hope the Becky segment kicks off the show because honestly the rest of it looks like shit.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Will be watching for Becky, Rollins and Ruby.

Everything else?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

In for the Seth and Becky/Ronda segments.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm hoping they let Ruby have an in ring segment with Rousey. She's probably the most underrated mic worker on the roster.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

In for Becky waffling Vince with a chair.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It would be a good idea to have this segment be about Becky and Triple H or Vince. I have a feeling those two will just stand and watch while Stephanie drags the segment down.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm in for Dean being hilarious again hopefully and for Seth. That's pretty much it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i got my various drugs in their respective paraphernalia and ready to go :thumbsup


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Live to Monday Night Raw :cole


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seeing both Trips and Steph at the same time worries me, I get bad flashbacks to The Authority :lol


----------



## OwnChain5 (Jan 27, 2019)

Universal title has been demoted massively since it's playing second fiddle to a female main event at WM.

Yikes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's see how this goes...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

what is stef o mac doing :bryanlol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Andddd im about to already turn this trash off


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Really disappointed that Ali won't get a chance to shine at EC.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh here we go, that WAS the plan

FFS


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Crasp said:


> In for Becky waffling Vince with a chair.


That boring wannabe stone cold is boring and trash


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

WWE have something great on their hands but as usual the morons can't wait to ruin it.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Seeing both Trips and Steph at the same time worries me, I get bad flashbacks to The Authority :lol


Those were the days!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RECAP.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Nobody cares fpalm Becky is trash


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> WWE have something great on their hands but as usual the morons can't wait to ruin it.


All just because Charlotte has to make history because she is Rics, daughter

She is the Roman Reigns of the women's division


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Can’t believe this crap is the focus of WrestleMania fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, they're really rushing this storyline despite there still being 7 weeks till Mania fpalm


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Raw is Recaps!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This segment and build video seems more like a HHH v. Becky @ Mania' match. :lol


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> WWE have something great on their hands but as usual the morons can't wait to ruin it.


 It's the WWE way sadly


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Becky :mark:


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Yawn


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Becky still so over :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

People shit on Cena for not selling the promos against him

"Becky no sells a promo against her"

*Wow, she is a badass, she is the man*

fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Becky vs Steph at Summer Slam incoming


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

omg can we cut the shit with this beat-up leg

have becky reveal it was all a ruse 

right now please

her trying to fake limp around is not working


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So Becky did see a doctor…..


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah they dun stole my Becky gets her own doctors idea.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL shortest suspension in history :lol

But what are Steph & Trips up to?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Inbefore Becky's injury gets worse via Charlotte.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Becky vs Steph at Summer Slam incoming


:no


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Black Cobra said:


> :no


No one wants it, but sadly I think we will get it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I knew they were gonna have an 'i'm sorry' thing.


----------



## OwnChain5 (Jan 27, 2019)

This is what they're turning the Universal title into a midcard belt for.

WWE gonna WWE.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

This angle needs Charlotte....


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Enjoy your feminist garbage. I’m out


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really love the way Irish people say arse :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This shit is so cringe. Are you guys serious? Lmao.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

becky should kick trips in the nuts with her "bad" leg and beat up stef o mac


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Becky about to be fired :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So much for the authority not being around anymore


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh boy this ends with Steph winning at Summerslam


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How many times has Triple H cut the same damn promo? :lol


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> No one wants it, but sadly I think we will get it





Black Cobra said:


> :no


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Boring.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

triple h trying to intimidate people in current year :eyeroll


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lmao this sour puss look stuck on Beckys face. This is the WM main event huh? Christ.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's so weird seeing Becky in the same ring as Sasha and Bayley these days when she's such a hotter character than both Sasha and Bayley compared to the past. :lol Their roles reversed.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

a sasha banks appears!

for some reason


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What are Sasha and Bayley doing out there? Are we starting some horsewomen angle?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what a waste Sasha and Bailey being stuck in the tag team division. They need to go to AEW


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

What was the point of a 1 week suspension for Becky? Not that she missed any TV time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky is getting more annoying


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Enjoy your feminist garbage. I’m out


Don't let the door hit you on your arse on your way out. :becky2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least they will actually follow up the opening segment this week.

Let's see where this leads to by the end of the night.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

What's the ultimatum towards Becky this time? I missed the first 13 mins. All I heard was hunter saying to make a choice. Doctors again?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Glad this suspension angle is over and the injury will probably be dropped from the conversation and the dodgy limp. 

Would the crowd really hold it against her not just saying sorry and then being free to focus on Rousey at Mania. It's a bit daft all this ultimatum stuff unless they go physical on her and go full heel on her.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> What's the ultimatum towards Becky this time? I missed the first 13 mins. All I heard was hunter saying to make a choice. Doctors again?


She has to apologize to Trips and Stephanie in order to wrestle Ronda at WM...supposedly.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hate that the Authority is involved in this storyline. Its just hurting the whole thing honestly. We can't do something different for once? How many authority angles are we gonna see with Triple H cutting the same fucking "scratch and claw" promo?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Tamina talked ?!?!!? 

Holy shit.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So Becky last week: "Don't want to see a doctor"
HHH tonight : "Becky saw a doctor and she have nothing"

WTF ?

After she shake their hands like nothing ever happened, smile and all but 1 min later " i Don't trust both of you" …...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

if Nia's involved in this, then hopefully that means she'll stay away from Dean *hopes*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That was a weird way to segway in to this match but that's the norm for them.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So I guess the women’s tag titles will be cross branded? WWE might be giving up on the brand split again.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Team fat and talentless in the house


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Well I'm glad that whole suspension angle wasn't a complete waste.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh no. run Liv!


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Liv looking thicccc.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Wait is Chamber this Sunday ??


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tamina actually allowed to talk.

:trips8


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I've never cringed so much just 20 minutes into RAW


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Nia Jax alert


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ironcladd1 said:


> So I guess the women’s tag titles will be cross branded? WWE might be giving up on the brand split again.


Impossible with the deal with FOX


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Tamina actually allowed to talk.
> 
> :trips8


It's a shame that they allow her to wrestle sometimes too :goaway


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Don't you need 3 people in the ring at once its a 3 way match


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I cant imagine they will be allowed to bump much in the steel


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is Sasha still not medically cleared? I have no idea lol.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

DirectorsCut said:


> Liv looking thicccc.


Thicccc? I don't think you know the meaning of that word.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I swear Nia somehow manages to get bigger and bigger every week. My god what does this woman eat?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Switchblade Club said:


> Wait is Chamber this Sunday ??


I honestly had no idea until HHH/Steph started plugging it.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

really curious how tamina has been in wwe as long as she has

she has never gotten over in the what 9 years in WWE lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think the closest Tamina's ever been to being over was when she was AJ Lee's bodyguard. She was actually a pretty good foil to AJ's zaniness.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

p862011 said:


> really curious how tamina has been in wwe as long as she has
> 
> she has never gotten over in the what 9 years in WWE lol


family ties means more than talent in the WWE


----------



## Hckykng19 (Jan 31, 2017)

I like Becky but they’re trying way too hard to turn her into SCSA.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Why did Bayley tag herself in anyways, If she didn't want to go toe to teo with Nia?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess Sasha still isn't fully cleared


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

man I'm watching this stream from the UK, and every commercial the people have really fucked up teeth. I thought that was just a stereotype, but damn, do you people not have dentists?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> family ties means more than talent in the WWE


not like sunka has the best rep in the past couple years


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Too soon for another commercial already.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

That push looked terrible.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Sasha still not cleared.....Did Ronda injure her as well?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey's logic doesn't work lol, cos Becky isn't wrestling in any of her appearances, so it's not comparable to Sasha lol. I guess Sasha isn't cleared.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Putting over Becky even when she's not involved in the segment/match :beckylol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Damn, looks like Sasha might indeed not be fully cleared for EC...

Just cancel the damn Chamber match at this rate 'cause it's going to be horrid.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

When was Sasha actually injured? Was it at the Rumble?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Graves on Twitter last night.

:mj4


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

This Becky storyline is so lame. Like the plot points are a doctor’s visit and an apology? :wtf2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Graves on Twitter last night.
> 
> :mj4


A disaster :lol


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Impressive tag team offense by Riott Squad.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This match is boring, I hope it ends soon.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Is this crowd dead or what?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay. This match can end now.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This match is shite


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

PavelGaborik said:


> I swear Nia somehow manages to get bigger and bigger every week. My god what does this woman eat?


Probably quicker to list what she doesn’t eat


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Sasha can't go but since WWE want Becky and Sasha to be first WWE new women champion she still around , they better be losing the belt next monday


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nia is now like Braun with the mandatory steel post spot I guess.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Tamina so late there.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What are they gonna do if Sasha isn't cleared in time?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is still going.

:lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

WWE continues to push this talentless whale lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a horrible feeling Nia and Tamina are gonna win the titles. Meh. What is WWE's obsession with Nia...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They will really go into another commercial break with this match...


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Sasha has to be cleared, otherwise she wouldn't of been in this match at all. They're probably just protecting them from a loss.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

my pick is mandy and sonya for sunday.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I have a horrible feeling Nia and Tamina are gonna win the titles. Meh. *What is WWE's obsession with Nia*...


Who she's related to.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

This EC match might be worse than December to Dismember.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I wonder if they'll save Sasha/Bayley winning the tag titles for Mania.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I have a horrible feeling Nia and Tamina are gonna win the titles. Meh. What is WWE's obsession with Nia...


she'd be fired if she wasn't the rock's cousin. they really don't want to piss him off at all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I have a horrible feeling Nia and Tamina are gonna win the titles. Meh. What is WWE's obsession with Nia...


NAH that is why they will be the last team to enter the EC. They will get pinned by Sasha or Bailey.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins next...ok maybe Heyman shows up too?


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

I turn on Raw and I see some of that sweet Nia Jax booty on my screen... I know it's going to be a good night!


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

So what's the over/under on how many PPVs before the womens tag belts are pre show material?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I wonder if they'll save Sasha/Bayley winning the tag titles for Mania.


Would be even sweeter if they beat Nia too.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Would it had really killed them to let Becky stay off TV and sell the suspension instead of this silly apology angle? WM's in 2 months, that enough time to build a feud. Of course I'm sure the McMahons adding themselves to this story line has more to do with their egos and wanting to be a part of a big angle rather than actually telling a decent story.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I have a horrible feeling Nia and Tamina are gonna win the titles. Meh. What is WWE's obsession with Nia...


Nah I see Nia moving to bigger things like winning the USA champion the night of the WWE Superstar Shake-up when R Truth is drafted to RAW


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Would be even sweeter if they beat Nia too.


It would, yeah.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is Rollins showing up or are we getting a lame video package?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Is Rollins showing up or are we getting a lame video package?


He'll be there live tonight.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

The story SEEMS to be for Bayley and Sasha to overcome the odds and become the first women's tag team champions. But then again, WWE has an unnatural obsession wit Nia so I could see her and Tamina winning the titles for "heat". Another thing the WWE is obsessed with.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I thought Seth was next :lol


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> I wonder if they'll save Sasha/Bayley winning the tag titles for Mania.


That's what needs to happen. It's the right payoff for them with how they've already dragged the shit out for so long.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What are they doing??

:lmao


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

apologize Becky


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

damn i forgot womens wrestling is on tonight


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Man they keep interrupting Elias.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

hahaha, they keep interrupting Elias with vignettes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wTF they cut to a recap during Elias?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:batista3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095134409508847616


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Finn Balor's abs getting compliments from Becky Lynch :nice


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL are they interrupting Elias on purpose here :lol


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

oh god now Becky is asking people for advice? 

way to push that "badass" character


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Someone messed up tonight. They introduced Elias twice, and both times they cut to something else.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wait what the fuck was that? he introduced Elias then they went to that Becky/Finn segment then they introduced Elias again and then went to commercial what the hell :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky still wants to bang Finn :lol

And lol at Elias getting interrupted


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

So Becky's just moping around backstage asking of advice from random Superstars? Geez, when the authority get's involved in a story line they really drag it down.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What is going on? Video package for Rollins right in the middle of Elia's section so Rollins won't be there?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

are they trolling elias lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL yes this is definitely on purpose. Why, I don't know :lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Liv Morgan just seems like a basket of fun.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, they're fucking with Elias on purpose. I was gonna say..


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I hope Elias knows a couple of Mariachi tunes.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

I feel bad for Elias.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> oh god now Becky is asking people for advice?
> 
> way to push that "badass" character


sometimes it's baddass to ask for help


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

We all know its gonna go down like this. 

Steph & Hunter "Have you made a decision." 

Becky: "I have made a decision....." "I want to say I'm Sorry......"

Steph & Hunter Smile 

Becky: "I'm sorry for what I'm about to do!!!!" 

Becky then proceeds to kick HHH in the balls and hits Stephanie with the Stone Cold Stunner. 

Becky: "The Man doesn't apologize for nobody!!!"


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

wtf is going on lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What an incoherent mess that whole bit was. Elias intro, Rollins video, Elias intro, Lucha party entrance, commercials


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Becky is flirting with Finn


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> sometimes it's baddass to ask for help


Yea I remember when Stone Cold was going around asking for advice for dealing with McMahon... :eyeroll


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

It's not really random for her to talk to Finn Balor, you know fellow Irish and the man who opened the door to her Wrestling Career right.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Is Renee a face or heel? Wtf


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Spoiler: RAW



Charlotte was not at tonight's SD live event and Asuka faced Sonya instead.

She could well be showing up tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Not being nominated for a Grammy is no big deal, the Grammys suck :lol


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Do you think this is their way of making Finn a gay character? He wants "the man"?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

How come Rey Mysterio is allowed on both shows anyway?


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

roblewis87 said:


> It's not really random for her to talk to Finn Balor, you know fellow Irish and the man who opened the door to her Wrestling Career right.


It's just not a good look when you're trying to portray someone as a "badass", imo, just like when she tapped clean to Asuka.

They're ruining what they had with her character since the Rumble imo


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kalisto on the mic? At least he didn’t fuck up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They don't know what to do with Elias.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kalisto just holding a fucking piñata:lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Did Renee just say poetry lol


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Scary, Kalisto is the mouthpiece of a faction in 2019.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> They don't know what to do with Elias.


I think the issue is his ring work, they don't seem satisfied with it.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Oh great... (regarding the spoiler)


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The Lucha House Party sure sucks the life out of every segment/match they are in.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What the hell was that, it was so stupid :lol


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

They are killing me with Elias' booking


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

To me it didn't look like Kalisto was actually playing that guitar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I think the issue is his ring work, they don't seem satisfied with it.


Yeah, he definitely needs to improve there for sure. But man, they can't give him a decent feud with one person. He just floats aimlessly around the roster. If that's all because of his ringwork, then he shouldn't be on the main rosters.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

wow kalisto can play an arpeggio of 1 chord


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Does Lashley have eyebrows?


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm willing to give AEW a shot at this point because this show has been absolutely terrible.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Elias is the best thing on RAW


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Why does WWE keep having people come out earlier than they should be so much now?


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> To me it didn't look like Kalisto was actually playing that guitar.


He was playing an arpeggio. Basically all you have to do is hold down one chord and play random strings and it won't sound terrible. Someone could be taught to do what he just did in 30 seconds.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> They don't know what to do with Elias.


He just had one of the biggest reactions months ago, was being accepted as a face and now it's back to square one.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MMM2909 said:


> Elias is the best thing on RAW



Less bad maybe ?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> Does Lashley have eyebrows?


Yeah but he shaves them off with the rest of his head because he's naturally ginger.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Empress said:


> He just had one of the biggest reactions months ago, was being accepted as a face and now it's back to square one.


He was lame as a face anyways. I'll never get tired of his crowd insulting songs.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MEMS said:


> Liv Morgan just seems like a basket of fun.


*A basket of sweet berries!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Empress said:


> He just had one of the biggest reactions months ago, was being accepted as a face and now it's back to square one.


Yeah, turning him face, and then back to heel randomly with it not being explained on TV at all really hurt. Don't know why they'd do that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ew, Mandy Rose's eyelashes look hideous.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> They don't know what to do with Elias.


Yeah and he's so easy to book. Its so disappointing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Am I not remembering something, why are Balor and Drew facing each other?


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

I would support Sonya getting a singles push.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

This show is so boring. Same thing every week.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Elias' character needs a side purpose to exist, whether that is a trait, feud, objective, even a tag team, etc. Purely musical gimmicks don't succeed when they are on one track regardless of how good said performer was. The Freebirds were in a very different time/presentation, Honky Tonk Man when over had the IC belt, Cena drifted further from his rap gimmick the farther up the card he went and was more of a hip hop culture gimmick than anything. 

Elias is a talented guy with a nice physique that stands out more in this era of testing/guys training for performance no aesthetic, but he isn't gonna get out of this slide without character evolution.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

The Scottish Psychopath


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DirectorsCut said:


> I would support Sonya getting a singles push.


She'll probably get it and face Asuka at one of the two upcoming PPVs. She just faced Asuka at tonight's live show (did it yesterday too).


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Cole just said that the movie was out on Valentine's Day when it said Feb 22 on the ad :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cole needs a vacation.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Raw is yawn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This episode of RAW has been kinda trash so far


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL Cole just said that the movie was out on Valentine's Day when it said Feb 22 on the ad :lol


I think I read that Valentine's Day is a limited release while the full release is in Feb 22.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

For the second week in a row, the strong majority of the first hour was all women. It's odd how they put them back to back all in the same hour again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The crowd doesn't gives Drew anything.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> She'll probably get it and face Asuka at one of the two upcoming PPVs. She just faced Asuka at tonight's live show (did it yesterday too).


Yesterday she replaced Charlotte at the last moment because Charlotte couldn't be there but tonight that was not the case.

A match Asuka/Deville would be really good maybe even better than the one against Becky


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I just can't take McIntyre seriously with his disproportionately small head.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> He was lame as a face anyways. I'll never get tired of his crowd insulting songs.


Yeah, he was. Elias is much better as a heel and could've been used against a babyface, not Jarrett and the Road Dogg in 2019. 



Showstopper said:


> Yeah, turning him face, and then back to heel randomly with it not being explained on TV at all really hurt. Don't know why they'd do that.


I thought he'd be next in line to win the IC belt. Seth had a good run and it's BS that losing it wasn't a big deal. I know he's being groomed to be Universal champ but still. It could've meant more when he dropped it.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> She'll probably get it and face Asuka at one of the two upcoming PPVs. She just faced Asuka at tonight's live show (did it yesterday too).


Good. I don't know if it's because she's getting better or Mandy is just not very good but Sonya is coming across as more credible to me. I want to see what she can do when not protected in this tag team.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

C'mon Braun


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Like I said, this episode has been trash


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, please keep Drew away from Corbin, I'm so tired of Drew being with people.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> Yesterday she replaced Charlotte at the last moment because Charlotte couldn't be there but tonight that was not the case.
> 
> A match Asuka/Deville would be really good maybe even better than the one against Becky


Charlotte wasn't at the live event tonight either from what I've seen.

I think she is showing up on RAW tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Empress said:


> Yeah, he was. Elias is much better as a heel and could've been used against a babyface, not Jarrett and the Road Dogg in 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he'd be next in line to win the IC belt. Seth had a good run and it's BS that losing it wasn't a big deal. I know he's being groomed to be Universal champ but still. It could've meant more when he dropped it.


I was saying right before Seth dropped the IC Title, that Elias would've been a good person to drop it to. But if it's because they don't like Elias' ring work like Dolorian suggested, then they shouldn't have called him up.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

These 3...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Watching Kurt run is kind of depressing.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> The crowd doesn't gives Drew anything.


He fizzled out so quickly. There was so much hype around him months ago and I thought he'd give Reigns some competition.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

6 man tag match holla holla


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Corbin, McIntyre and Lashley teaming up, are we still in November?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, that's a 6 man tag match waiting to happen :lol

Also, remember when Braun & Drew were friends last year? LOL.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

I thought I'd actually watch RAW and give it an honest chance tonight, but this.....this is awful.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> He fizzled out so quickly. There was so much hype around him months ago and I thought he'd give Reigns some competition.


Yeah he even had his Rumble Meet & Greet cancelled due to low attendance if what I read on twitter back then is correct (they did the Steph/Triple H thing instead).

I think he just doesn't have "IT". I can't really pin his situation entirely on booking.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Charlotte wasn't at the live event tonight either from what I've seen.
> 
> I think she is showing up on RAW tonight.



I know she wasn't there tonight


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah he even had his Rumble Meet & Greet cancelled due to low attendance if what I read on twitter back then is correct (they did the Steph/Triple H thing instead).
> 
> I think he just doesn't have "IT". I can't really pin his situation entirely on booking.


Do you still like him?

As soon as I see Charlotte and Seth, I'm changing the channel.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lack of sleep from last night is taking a toll on me and this show ain't helping


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finn would benefit from getting some new gear, IMO. What he's wearing now looks so...plain. I know gear isn't the be-all and end-all, but geez. It couldn't hurt.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> Do you still like him?
> 
> As soon as I see Charlotte and Seth, I'm changing the channel.


I never really "liked" him , he is fine I guess don't dislike him but I have no investment in him.

I'm doing the same, with Charlotte not doing the SD live show tonight her showing up on RAW is very much the main thing I am looking forward to.

For Rollins I hope he does a segment with Heyman.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so did the WWE go back on their new DQ tag team rule ha ha


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> I never really "liked" him , he is fine I guess don't dislike him but I have no investment in him.
> 
> I'm doing the same, with Charlotte not doing the SD live show tonight her showing up on RAW is very much the main thing I am looking forward to.
> 
> For Rollins I hope he does a segment with Heyman.


I fear that if Charlotte appear it will be at the end


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought Kurt was retiring? So much for that.

:mj4


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Raw's evolution from mostly squash matches filling time to the modern day time-filler standby of 6 mans ever since The Shield has been interesting to see.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Finn would benefit from getting some new gear, IMO. What he's wearing now looks so...plain. I know gear isn't the be-all and end-all, but geez. It couldn't hurt.


He could incorporate a few of details from The Demon's look specially if he will only be using it once in a blue moon.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

I haven't sat down and tried to watch a full episode of RAW in a while, but this episode is awful. Not in the sense of the wrestling quality or whatnot, but nothing feels important. There are no interesting matchups on the horizon, no intrigue on the Road to Wrestlemania, nobody feels like a star anymore. The Becky/McMahons stuff already feels stale and I fear it is jumping the shark. It feels like the WWE is a show full of midcarders. The atmosphere feels very glum.

No wonder ratings are terrible now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know this show would be so much better if Elias, Baron Corbin and Lucha House Party was released.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A commercial break during a match like this doesn't help. Especially not the ratings. But it's their show. They can knock themselves out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> A commercial break during a match like this doesn't help. Especially not the ratings. But it's their show. They can knock themselves out.


WWE should try a test for a couple of weeks and time all their matches around ads, so there are no ad breaks during matches.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Renee has a problem with raising her voice too much when she's trying to make a point, she sounds like she's shouting :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> WWE should try a test for a couple of weeks and time all their matches around ads, so there are no ad breaks during matches.


I miss the time when they didn't go to commercial during matches.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> I fear that if Charlotte appear it will be at the end


Yeah I think they'll save Becky's segment for the main event similar to how they did with Rollins making his decision the RAW after the Rumble.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin still wearing his GM gear, too.

:lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear AEW can't get here fast enough, can't wait to have a quality wrestling show on tv for once. 

I mean this is the road to wrestlemania and nothing is going on, nothing exciting, its like they're putting all their efforts into Becky Lynch and even thats not that good, and everything else just feels so thrown together and forgettable. Tonight just seems to be a bunch of time filler 6 man tags.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL usually when this happens, they just say "too bad you lost" and move on. NOW they're arguing it? :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Damn you Van Patten. They're restarting this boring match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This match is gonna continue...why don’t they do this all the time when this happens? :lol


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

What a BS call. The referee decision should stand. The Allmighty got screwed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Match is continuing? Why?


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

To contrast to last year's RAW Road to Wrestlemania, they had a bunch of things going on. Braun was still one of the most entertaining and over stars on the roster and was doing all sorts of cool shit. Crowds were mega hot for him. Seth Rollins was starting to get on a roll again and regaining his form. Finn Balor would soon enter into a feud with Seth for the IC title. Roman was Roman as usual, but he was always a source of water cooler talk. On the women's side, you had Asuka who just won the Royal Rumble and people were wondering when she would choose her opponent, not to mention the question of who would end her undefeated streak. You had Alexa being that annoying thorn in every woman's side and Nia slowly heading towards a blowup with Alexa. Like, you could see a path to Wrestlemania going on with various people on the show. 

Now? There seems to be no discernible path for anyone except for the Becky-McMahon stuff, which is getting old fast. Just people spinning their wheels waiting for creative to do something with them.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL usually when this happens, they just say "too bad you lost" and move on. NOW they're arguing it? :lol


Yeah didn't Revival recently have to accept the losses and leave the ring after a ton of spots where they got screwed over for weeks?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RESTART THE MATCH... WITH A COMMERCIAL BREAK! :mj4 

:bryanlol



SAMCRO said:


> Yeah didn't Revival recently have to accept the losses and leave the ring after a ton of spots where they got screwed over for weeks?


#FTR


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know if it's just me, but it feels like there are commercials than usual tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its funny how when they said the WWE was going to give the fans more fo what it wanted and it was good for a couple of weeks and now its back to being shit


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Fight forever.......ugh


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> Corbin still wearing his GM gear, too.
> 
> :lol


He should still be GM in my opinion. Executive of the Year.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Did Teddy Long book the show tonight?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"This match will continue!"....yay cause fans definitely want more of this exciting match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

More Corbin, yes that's just what I asked for....


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Seth better have a great segment. He's the male Rumble winner and facing Brock. There should be more importance put on that and not just leave it as just another box to tick. I want him to curb stomp Heyman.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Did Teddy Long book the show tonight?


SOMEONE IS GONNA WRESTLE 1-ON-1 WITH THE UNDAHTAKAH TONIGHT?!?!?!?!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This has been going on way, way, way too long.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its funny how when they said the WWE was going to give the fans more fo what it wanted and *it was good for a couple of weeks* and now its back to being shit


It was?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol wow they're seriously giving us obvious filler tonight, dragging this boring ass 6 man tag out for over 30 minutes.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Sure is dragging along....


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its funny how when they said the WWE was going to give the fans more fo what it wanted and it was good for a couple of weeks and now its back to being shit


I think you meant "and it was exactly the same shit from the get-go"


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Look on the bright side.

The women's tag match from earlier isn't still going.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Match of the year right here


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> I thought Kurt was retiring? So much for that.
> 
> :mj4


I've only watched TNA three times this decade. One of those times, I flipped by Angle vs. IIRC Anderson or Roode in a cage match in circa 2012. Angle literally turned purple in five minutes and the moonsault spot that worked in spades initially didn't elicit a single response from anyone outside of Mike Tenay.

Angle is far from the first or last to hang on way too long, but I'm somewhat shocked he is still in there in 2019.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I think all Kurt can do at this point is slow german suplexes, Angle Slam and the ankle lock, its literally all he does nowadays.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This boring ass six man who gives a flying fuck through a donut's hole tag match is getting more time than anything they'll do on a PPV all year that isn't a Rumble. What in the world.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This match...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

all three guys they've spent the last six months plus trying to build up as possible main event heels -> :braun'd in 10 seconds on some random-ass raw :heston


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That whole segment lasted over half an hour...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh boy Finn pinned the champion! could this mean he will do it again at the ppv for the title? lol no, anytime the champion gets pinned before the ppv it means he's winning on the ppv, when is Vince gonna realize how obvious this formula is?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens vs Daniel Bryan at WM please


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Owens got some nice new ink


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

For the love of god. Do Not turn Kevin Owens Face.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I thought Owens was about to bowl a strike on some Mr.Perfect shit and he throws a gutter.:mj4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens...bowling. Pretty random. But good to hear he's coming back.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

We had imo. a noticeably improved, dare I say enjoyable January of Raws, but February has sure regressed thus far. Not good last week, dry as plain toast so far tonight.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Owens vs Daniel Bryan at WM please


owens "injured" again right now doin some bowlin and released from his contract and signs with AEW please


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nikki Cringe is here folks.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

KO looking solid. Definitely has lost weight.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Kevin owens buried by the bowling lane before he even comes back


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Kevin Owens bowling skill is better than RAW


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Owens could go back to Smackdown?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Ruby Riot continues to get hotter.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn. ANOTHER women's match.

:trips8


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That video was the most likable Owens has ever been :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

introducing first... NIKKI CRICKETS BECAUSE WE MURDERED THE CROWD FOR THE REST OF THE SHOW WITH 38 MINUTE SIX MAN TAG PREVIOUS


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why did we need that 15 second Becky interview during Nikki's entrance? couldn't that shit have waited till after the match?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Owens to take on a Roman Bellic gimmick checking out chicks, always asking Sami Zayn to go bowling and bullshitting Zayn on how great coming from Canada to the US has been?


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Nikki Cross is retarded


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Let me guess Nikki is going to scream and pull her hair.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ruby to squash Nikki then to gain some momentum going into her match against Ronda.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Why they gonna make Nikki job?


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

So Nikki gets squashed here?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Why did we need that 15 second Becky interview during Nikki's entrance? couldn't that shit have waited till after the match?


Just don't do an interview at all


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> owens "injured" again right now doin some bowlin and released from his contract and signs with AEW please


He signed a 5 year deal last year, so that ain't happening any time soon


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Why did we need that 15 second Becky interview during Nikki's entrance? couldn't that shit have waited till after the match?


The structure of the show has been all over the place tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> So Owens could go back to Smackdown?


That would be the best place for him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone know how long Owens has been out for? Feels like he's been gone for ages at this point.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Ruby Riot continues to get hotter.


:rockwut She has a nice body, but that face is a disaster.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm fucking done for tonight, gonna go play some Overwatch, i'll check the rest of the show out online tomorrow and see if anything good happens. But i just can't make it tonight, so much filler and pointless shit i don't care about and nothing to look forward to in the main event. 

I'm almost at the point of not even tuning into Raw at all anymore and just catching the highlights.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Ruby would be hot without those stupid tattoos. Why do women ruin their bodies with tattoos?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Anyone know how long Owens has been out for? Feels like he's been gone for ages at this point.


Like October.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

EMGESP said:


> Why they gonna make Nikki job?


she sucks


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nikki, who already lost last week is gonna lose again to give momentum to Ruby, who everyone and their mothers know that is gonna job to Ronda, what a waste of time.

And btw, apparently Nikki turned face again this week, she was a heel last week when she teamed up with Foxy

This show is making me lose IQ points


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095150156238905345
I kinda wanna play.... :evil


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Surprised the squad isn't out there to help Ruby.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Like October.


Really? Wow. It feels much longer than that to me for some reason.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We have about an hour and 15 mins left for Dean to make an appearance. Gimme some Ambrose!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

PraXitude said:


> Ruby would be hot without those stupid tattoos. Why do women ruin their bodies with tattoos?


im not totally anti-tattoo but i prefer plain skin


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not a fan of Ronda but she's right. Suck it up and apologize, child.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Really? Wow. It feels much longer than that to me for some reason.


it was the beginning of Oct, so its going in 5 months. By the time he gets back it will probably be six

I remember when he got hurt people were saying he would be lucky to make it back for WM


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> im not totally anti-tattoo but i prefer plain skin


It really depends on size and placement, but for me it's really rare to like it. It's one thing if it's on a shoulder blade or thigh (hidden by clothes) but sleeve tats on a chick yuck.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

This is fucking dire, on the Road to WrestleMania, just over a hour left of Raw, and this thread still hasn't hit 400 posts :lol *edit* as I post this the thread eclipses 400 :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> We have about an hour and 15 mins left for Dean to make an appearance. Gimme some Ambrose!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

FFS let me watch the fucking match and not these two chicks, I am done with them :fuck:fuckthis


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This has felt like such a weird disjointed Raw.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Good job jamming the Rousey/Lynch storyline down our throats. It's like instead of building a solid card they've only invested in one feud. Less can be more.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> This has felt like such a weird disjointed Raw.


so it's felt like a normal raw which it is?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't really care about this match but they didn't have to interrupt it for a lackluster Becky/Ronda segment. Ronda as a babyface is so cringe.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> This has felt like such a weird disjointed Raw.


Indeed, it has been quite a mess.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Too many random, meaningless matches.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

EMGESP said:


> Why they gonna make Nikki job?


Cause she's new and they are trying to make Ruby look strong before her match with Rhonda and Nikki drew the short straw to get the match with her.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heyman is there (along with Seth).

:bjpenn


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> so it's felt like a normal raw which it is?


Nah man the monkeys of creative are really drunk tonight. It is worse than usual.


Rollins to interrupt Heyman


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

WWE is just burning time til after Elimination Chamber and Fastlane, when the Mania matches are finalized.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Ambrose, one of the biggest WWE stars of the past few years, is on his way out of the company right in time for Wrestlemania. 

The Road to Wrestlemania feels more like a funeral.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

say bye now to nikki cross


----------



## Mark Markerson (Jul 22, 2018)

How do they keep the PG rating with this happening every week?


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

They can’t even be bothered to build up Ronda vs Ruby :lol


----------



## eviltwins (Dec 28, 2016)

Anyone have data how much a portion woman segment to a whole show for raw recently?

As much as I appreciate woman progression in WWE I started to really hate it because its just too much...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Instead of trying to give Ruby some momentum before the biggest match of her career they fucking interrupted her match to air a shitty promo exchange between Becky and Ronda, they really don't care about women that aren't Ronda, Becky and Charlotte.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

eviltwins said:


> Anyone have data how much a portion woman segment to a whole show for raw recently?
> 
> As much as I appreciate woman progression in WWE I started to really hate it because its just too much...


This was the first show where I really felt that they were beating us over the head with it. Tons of segments tonight. Hope it works out for them ratings wise. This is what they (WWE) want.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That reaction.

:banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Seth comes out in skinny jeans and my Mum goes "I've always wondered how he squeezes himself into them" :lmao

Him and Dean seem to buy their jeans from the same place, lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Heyman to interrupt Rollins then.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Even Roman/Brock didn't seem to get this much focus on the Road to Wrestlemania last year as this Ronda/Becky stuff. Build up some of the other people on your roster already! Or else we're gonna have some unover people for 90% of the card on Wrestlemania.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I hope this format the last few weeks is an experiment and not the norm. All these sudden cuts mid-segment/match that distract our eyes just to further shoehorn a couple people is far too reminiscent of WCW 2000.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Even in jeans and a t shirt, Seth still wets his hair lol


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

I hope Lesnar destroys this boring ass bum at WrestleMania.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I kinda hope they keep Seth out of the ring for as long as possible if it keeps him fresh for Mania.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

This Raw is brutally boring...I thought go home shows were supposed to make you excited for the product


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Paul late on his cue? :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

BROCKKKKKKKKK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Did anybody actually think Brock was there? Crowd hardly even reacted lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Heyman's voice cracking all over


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh here we go with the usual 'Heyman compliments Brock's opponent' crap.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL Seth comes out in skinny jeans and my Mum goes "I've always wondered how he squeezes himself into them" :lmao
> 
> Him and Dean seem to buy their jeans from the same place, lol.


Someone should ask Seth what building he had to jump off of to get into those jeans


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

RAW feeling like Groundhog's Day.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Am I the only who thinks Charlotte is gonna be on RAW tonight and "injure" Becky's knee and take her spot at WM before it inventively becomes a triple threat?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good segment.

:bjpenn


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Don't go to hell fam :mj2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DEAN!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Rollins you got a lot of nerve to talking about Lesnar holding the company hostage when your boring ass World Title reign killed all excitement on RAW for the majority of 2015.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

DirectorsCut said:


> RAW feeling like Groundhog's Day.



Both, the movie and the actual groundhog are more entertaining.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

that was a great promo from seth and heyman


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I set my expectations too high. Heyman just copies and pastes his promos. 

Here comes Dean.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, Dean is a face.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Jesus this Raw is a bore fest, truly feel bad for that audience. I've nodded off like 3 times already.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

troubleman1218 said:


> I hope Lesnar destroys this boring ass bum at WrestleMania.


Fuck Brock. Boring ass shows up 4 times a year, never cuts promos, and you're all on his junk. He's not showing to build the damn match until the Raw before Mania and if he wins the belt, he'll be gone until Summerslam.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Demoslasher said:


> This Raw is brutally boring...I thought go home shows were supposed to make you excited for the product


What are the big Raw matches Sunday? Seems SD heavy.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I had this feeling that they'd have Dean and Seth sorta make up. I'll take it :lol I loved Seth's smile after that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So who is Ambrose facing now?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This show is weird af


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Joe Moore said:


> Both, the movie and the actual groundhog are more entertaining.


True. Bill Murrays' pinky has more charisma than most of roster.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ambrose turns face like that


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

WWE could barely half ass Seth/Dean this time around. At least play their dynamic off like brothers who fight all the time but show up for the other. Instead, Dean goes emo for a few months and now just says "Slay the Beast" as he does a Big Show turn.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So Ambrose and Rollins made up? Just like that?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose turned face so he can job to EC3 and Nia.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ichigo87 said:


> Fuck Brock. Boring ass shows up 4 times a year, never cuts promos, and you're all on his junk.


I'm actually against Brock being Universal Champion AGAIN but you have Triple H to thank for that as well Rollins being put in this spot. 


I can't stand Rollins so by default I'm rooting for Lesnar.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> This show is weird af


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> So who is Ambrose facing now?


Probably tweener. The crowd probably won't boo him. Since they knew he's leaving. So it makes sense.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The IIconics :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean vs EC3 again? Is Dean gonna lose twice in a row to this guy?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> Probably tweener. The crowd probably won't boo him. Since they knew he's leaving. So it makes sense.


I was wondering who he would face not wether he is a face


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MEMS said:


> What are the big Raw matches Sunday? Seems SD heavy.


Balor vs Lashley and Lio IC title match
Ronda vs Ruby RAW Womens title match
Corbin vs Strowman


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

If they're trying to get EC3 over, this isn't the way to do it.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

No A Moment of Bliss so far, at least there's some positives to this RAW.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

EC3 :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

@Mordecay there is your iconic moment


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I still wonder why they made the Iiconics cut a babyface promo


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Peyton Royce is one hot piece of ass


----------



## Mark Markerson (Jul 22, 2018)

The EC3 entrance has too much of a Chris Masters vibe. He should be getting more.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

EC3 more like top flop percent


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE trying their hardest to kill off Dean's momentum and fanbase entirely


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

You could hear a rat piss on cotton in that arena right now


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They are really going about "toxic masculinity" on commentary? fpalm


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

was that toxic masculinity line an allusion to corey's latest twatter tantrum?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DEAN ACTUALLY WON!!!!! :mark: I have to say I'm surprised lol.

Clearly PPV match next for them?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess EC3 is staying on Raw, because I haven't seen him on Smackdown yet (unlike the other call ups).


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why are they having a new talent to the MR lose to a guy who is fucking leaving the company? smh


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dixie's son looking flummoxed :ha


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

It was dead silent in the arena.

Becky is so over exposed. Leave it to WWE to ruin what was working just fine.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean & EC3 is clear 50/50 booking, they'll have one more match and EC3 will win so people should calm their tits :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa and Becky wens3


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Love Becky but Alexa is such a better talker than her it's not even funny lol


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hey "EC3" , Hey girl welcome to the 50/50 club


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

People were saying that they aren't overexposing Becky, yeah, about that...


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ambrose Girl said:


> DEAN ACTUALLY WON!!!!! :mark: I have to say I'm surprised lol.
> 
> Clearly PPV match next for them?


I was hoping they wouldn't totally job Dean out. This at least makes sense and builds to their feud. I can see Dean putting him over clean at Fastlane and be taken off tv.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

alexa makin dem "i want you to sit on my face" eyes at becky :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh right...RAW has a tag team division.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Revival finally gonna save the tag division and get the belts off these two idiots.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, all my faves have been on now (Dean, Seth, Drew, Finn), so my interest is running low now. But I'll hang around cos the show only has 40 minutes left and I'm sorta intrigued to see what Becky says.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

chad gable clearly giving zero fucks about choreographed bullshit entrances :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095158977254563840


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Just move Becky to RAW already, WWE. You know you want to do it.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The3 said:


> Hey "EC3" , Hey girl welcome to the 50/50 club


At least both were weak roll up finishes. Neither guy really BEAT the other guy. So it's telling a story and start of their feud build up to probably Fastlane.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> Hope they do something fun with that energy before he’s gone.


:heston


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Alexa and Becky wens3


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

This show has been so freakin awful. Anyone that thinks centering an entire show around Becky Lynch and that anybody is interested in watching it is delusional. I hope this RAW gets another all time low rating.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095160176477392896


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

llj said:


> Just move Becky to RAW already, WWE. You know you want to do it.



To get another 7 weeks of this stuff?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Renee's commentary has been extra awful tonight. is it just me or is she randomly screaming shit for no reason?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God, how many title shots are the Revival gonna get? :lol I swear they've had about 10 by now.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Gable is underutilized.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Renee's commentary has been extra awful tonight. is it just me or is she randomly screaming shit for no reason?


Yeah it is not just you.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Renee's commentary has been extra awful tonight. is it just me or is she randomly screaming shit for no reason?


Def not just you. I pointed out the same thing earlier, that she randomly raises her voice for no reason. It's like yes Renee we can hear you, you don't need to shout :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah it is not just you.





Ambrose Girl said:


> Def not just you. I pointed out the same thing earlier, that she randomly raises her voice for no reason. It's like yes Renee we can hear you, you don't need to shout :lol



Glad to see it wasn't just in my head, I was like why is this chick randomly screaming certain words for no reason lmfao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did Gable get a tan? :lol


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Joe Moore said:


> To get another 7 weeks of this stuff?


At least then I can concentrate on Smackdown without this RAW storyline interfering with that program as well.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is actually decent tag team wrestling


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This actually is a good match, too bad I am too bored/tired to enjoy it


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh my this is still going?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

10:40 this is the last match of the night, Becky/McMahon thing going 10 mins to end the show, no?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's end this already


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I wonder if they said go out there and do whatever...cause actually a great tag team match.

And neeeeeew Tag Team champions....


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

#TopGuys


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm actually glad they finally won the titles cos now that means "will the Revival win the titles?" thing is over now lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That felt overbooked lol. Like WWE has to figure out excitement without finisher or kick out spam lol. But congrats on them finally getting their moment. Squeaky wheel for the grease.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Best stuff from tonight and it's not even close


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Welp, Raw is back to being straight awful. Methinks the spark of the Royal Rumble gave it a good 3-5 week high and now that the most exciting PPV of the year is over, Raw has fallen victim to the nothingness that we are used to.

The whole Becky Lynch-McMahon Saga has served only to hurt her. I can't believe the storyline that they've come up with is set out to make her look like an idiot. All she had to do was get a doctor's check up, but she refused for whatever reasoning making any logical viewer think she was being unreasonable. Not to be outdone, she has made the whole 'im sorry' situation so difficult. I'm not saying that this is horrendous like most of the other stuff on Raw, but it certaintly isn't good.

The 3-woman tag match was fine, nothing wrong here.

The Elias moment with the Lucha's was OK/kinda funny.

The whole like hour long segment and all the angles between Strowman/Finn/Angle and Drew/Bobby/Baron is so unbearable right now. 5/6 individuals are being hurt by this. The only one gaining right now is Bobby Lashley, but only marginally. Strowman has been completely buried in terms of where he was before. Angle looks like a Grandpa. There's just nothing interesting coming out of this. The matches at EC are going to be hideous.*

Ruby Riot vs. Nikki Cross -- Sorry, I have absolutely no reason to care about Ruby all of the sudden, just because they put her in a match with Rousey. Straight boring.

Ambrose vs. ECIII - Boring. Repeat of the same thing we saw last Monday. Not a way to build up ECIII or say good bye to Ambrose.

Rollins interview -- I just don't get it. Rollins isn't 'it' for me. Interview was mediocre, not horrid, but nothing that got me excited.

Raw Tag team match - This was a great match. They've been tearing down the house reportedly on the house show market and they did it here. But how many times do these two teams have to compete? Happy to see Revival become TTC.



As for EC, there's so much useless shit on this PPV. It's quite clear that WWE is saying, fuck it, let's put some shit together in between RR and WM.*

I'm wrestling-sad.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE doing the best to make the Revival happy


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Wtf is happening with the Elias thing? Multiple ads and interruptions


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Revival wins :mark: It should of happened like 6 months ago but whatever. Hopefully this means the E will finally start putting effort into the RAW tag scene and rebuild it.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Thank God

It was a long match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Please don't leave. We'll give you the tag titles.:mj2

Hopefully this leads to Roode turning on Gable and being the heel he should have always been on the main roster.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

that was a damn good tag title match


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright here we go...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I wonder if it will one of those fake out apologies.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RAW IS APOLOGYMANIA :woo


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL it's too bad Dean can't be swayed, cos he could have leveraged something big if he wanted to :lmao


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Even Becky didn't survive the third hour….


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

So many Ad's


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Revival winning the tag titles will most likely be my favourite moment of the year!! Wanted to see them become main roster champions for so long, i'm so happy. I just hope they go on a complete tear and have a long reign because no team on RAW is really on their level!!


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

I’d watch Raw if it was just 2h 15m of Elias on the mic


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095167096453967872












Big Draco Headliner said:


> Hopefully this leads to Roode turning on Gable and being the heel he should have always been on the main roster.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

The problem with the Becky story is that it's a hollow plot to this show with little meat on the bone. She works best with something of substance. She works well with monologues better than short spurts.

They picked some dumb story decisions tonight. The Becky/Alexa and Becky/Finn segments were good. The Ronda one was not good.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"New Era" Same Authority bullshit we've seen for years :beckylol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ric Flair's birthday celebration add right before Charlotte shows up?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Renee can't wait to party with Naitch :cena5

No wonder Dean is leaving!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL it's too bad Dean can't be swayed, cos he could have leveraged something big if he wanted to :lmao


He has seen the WWE promise other wrestlers stuff to keep them, and knows they will push them for a short time to re-sign them, then they will go back to shit booking.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok wrap it up


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

I think the Revival are generic and boring individuals but I am a fan of tag teams only being tag teams their entire career so I’m w for them


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm so not into any of this. If you wanted to make Becky into Stone Cold and she had to lose to Asuka then she should've passed out. Not tap out in 3 seconds like a total loser.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Raw is going to go off the air yet again half way through this promo isnt it


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm with Becky..."that's it?" :lmao


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Bet these ratings will terrible once again


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao what the fuck was that?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ronda needs to turn heel now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince getting booed.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, they tried to use Vince's theme song.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh no Vince is going to add Charlotte isn't he


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

And here comes Ronda smiling ear to ear like a fucking goof....sigh how hard is it to come out and act like a badass and not some smiling jackass.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Still can't take that fake deep voice tone seriously. Sounds like a woman's rejected audition for the next Elder Scrolls.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh God...here comes Charlotte...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Bullshit

I’m out


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

McGee said:


> I'm so not into any of this. If you wanted to make Becky into Stone Cold and she had to lose to Asuka then she should've passed out. Not tap out in 3 seconds like a total loser.


Yep, I've said that since the moment she tapped. This apologizing shit isn't helping her "badass" aura either.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

K fuck this product.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

hahahahahahahahahahah
Vince: You'll love Charlotte Flair, dammit!


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I love Charlotte and Becky so I don't mind. I hope Charlotte is a heel though.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol and people don't want competition to this dumb company......


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Queen :mark


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes! This is awesome


----------



## Hckykng19 (Jan 31, 2017)

Cmon guys, it was always going to be a triple threat.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Vince you can go ahead and die any day now


----------



## Blissfit85 (Jun 29, 2018)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So wait, did he say Becky is out of the match?


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

fuck this shit


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Oh my god. It's like Christmas for me right now.

BYE BYE Becky !!!!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

DUMBBBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I surely hope this is just one big troll by Vince.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Charlotte Flair is most likely going to main event Wrestlemania 35 with Becky Lynch and Ronda Rousey!! The Triple Threat match is happening apparently :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What a weak ending to an awful RAW


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

When is Sami, Bray & KO back? 2 of these are top 5 mic guys and can help Elias fill some segment time each week


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

YES :mark


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Miss one minute, miss a whole lot. How u doin?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*GET HIM BECKY*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> So wait, did he say Becky is out of the match?


Yup, I wonder how convoluted her getting back in will be lol. Maybe she beats up Ric


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am a bit confused. Why did Vince suspend Becky? Also does this mean Becky and Flair are both on Raw now? That would be a big blow to the Smackdown women's roster if true.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Make Becky look like a punk by apologizing to the Authority? Check.

Fail to turn Ronda heel even though she has legit heat? Check.

Arbitrarily adds Charlotte to the match? Check.

Fuck the women. Rollins vs Lesnar for the main event.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

PraXitude said:


> I love Charlotte and Becky so I don't mind. I hope Charlotte is a heel though.


Me too.



Dolorian said:


> The Queen :mark













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095170869612011520


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

It will be a Triple Threat of course but...

What on earth has Charlotte done to deserve to be there. 

Losing constant title matches for months.

Losing clean in the Royal Rumble.

Last time she got her hands on Rousey, she destroyed her with weapons and kayfabe at least could have injured her.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Yup, I wonder how convoluted her getting back in will be lol. Maybe she beats up Ric


I thought he did. Wanted to make sure I wasn't hearing things.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wait so Becky got suspended, got unsuspended then got suspended again? :lol This storyline is stupid.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Caling it now , Becky will beat up Charlotte father , Charlotte will go up to Vince to add Becky to the match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I mean, we all seen this coming based on the report that came out. Why does this need to be a triple threat though? Why can't Charlotte just be normal for once? She doesn't deserve to be in the title match this year. I'm sick of this company dick riding her cause her last name if Flair.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hckykng19 said:


> Cmon guys, it was always going to be a triple threat.


yeah but that was so rushed and random it couldn't been done differently.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm done with this company. Can a mod let me know how to close my account since I don't need it


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This company is pure banter.

May 25th can't come soon enough.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

p862011 said:


>


My Luv.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

I was kinda waiting for Becky to run down and slug the old coot..

I know they've been saying a 3 way was the plan all along, but I really don't see the reason for taking something that was not broken and was working and screwing it so much..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PraXitude said:


> I love Charlotte and Becky so I don't mind. I hope Charlotte is a heel though.


Oh Charlotte is definitely playing the heel in this feud.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Vince said Becky was suspened for 60 days which means she's suspended until like 5 days after WrestleMania lmao!! And just adds Charlotte because nepotism and maybe it's what Ric wanted for his birthday?!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Charlotte Flair is most likely going to main event Wrestlemania 35 with Becky Lynch and Ronda Rousey!! The Triple Threat match is happening apparently :banderas



Terrible decision whether you like Charlotte or not. Fans are going to shit all over it. I just don't understand, they get handed fucking lightning in a bottle scenario and they can't just leave it be they just have to mess with it and completely fuck it up. 

Charlotte is more aids to the product then Roman ever was.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

that was the best story telling raw has done in years. I watched the opening promo like i always do and i never changed the channel because i wanted to see the becky arch the whole time

and it ends with a twist. We all knew charlotte would be included but not like that.

that was great!


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

What just happened


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> So wait, did he say Becky is out of the match?


shes out of everything for 60 days. Doing her like they did titus.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can they give a '1st' of something to anybody but Charlotte? This is beyond Cena's push with the crap they give her. She has to be in everything and get everything. It's cringe to the max.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Charlotte will become the new Corporate Champion.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

But why was she suspended again?


----------



## Bosco82 (Jan 31, 2012)

That was really stupid, what a way to make the fans shit on the product and tune out even more.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

So now the Royal Rumble result is essentially void. 

Way to protect your product Vince. 

and we have to have Becky force her way back into the main event. I bet anything she attacks Ric in a couple of weeks to set up Fast Lane as a route into the main event via Charlotte. Then the Triple Threat is a lock for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ironcladd1 said:


> Charlotte will become the new Corporate Champion.


Bring it, i'm up for it.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

So Ric Flair's birthday party is just a plot device for Becky to crash and get back in the match either at the disgust of the Authority or request of Charlotte or a "if you beat me at Fastlane, you are in" scenerio?

That is so convoluted.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

So if Becky's still Austin, I'm guessing Charlotte is the Corporate Champ?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Remember when they had to jump through hoops to figure out a way to put Bryan in that Orton/Batista Mania main event.

Now, 'we need somebody to be a 3rd wheel in the main event of Mania. Oh I know, Charlotte! That was easy!' :vince3


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow. Thought they’d have done it most subtly than that. But I’m all for it. 

That was a great segment. Ronda will be booed because she’s leaving, Charlotte will be heavily booed for trying to take Becky’s moment and weaselling her way into the match, and Becky will Be cheered like fucking CRAZY. Gonna be an incredible moment having Becky best both Charlotte and Ronda in the same night and end Wrestlemania as Raw Women’s champion. The crowd will eat it up!

As well as that, triple threat rules means no DQ, and Charlotte is the top female talent they have for a reason, she delivers incredible moments and matches. So I think this triple threat will be an incredible first ever womens WM event - and ultimately that’s what I want most, a match so good that nobody will doubt its place as the main event


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> So wait, did he say Becky is out of the match?


Yep, Becky Lynch is "out" of the match atm; but that's only part of the storyline 

Becky is totally going to compete anyway for the Raw Women's title at Wrestlemania, and she's winning that Triple Threat match :mark: :mark:


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> But why was she suspended again?


Because reasons.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

becky has to put ric flair in the disarm her in 2 weeks now lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Big Draco Headliner said:


> I mean, we all seen this coming based on the report that came out. Why does this need to be a triple threat though? Why can't Charlotte just be normal for once? She doesn't deserve to be in the title match this year. I'm sick of this company dick riding her cause her last name if Flair.


WM would have been way better off having Auska vs Charlotte and Becky vs RR.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

That ending was fucking great though. Legit made me want to see Becky beat the piss out of a 70 year old man.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Still think Ronda will get Becky into the match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Honestly, I always thought that the Royal Rumble was a stupid way of deciding a Mania title match. Mania should be about year long builds, not a kayfabe event where 'anyone can win'.

Royal Rumble should be in the early summer to decide who gets a title shot at Summerslam. That way you can use the Rumble to create new stars instead of obvious winners because of Mania.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Seth Rollins/Paul Heyman segment + Dean Ambrose supporting Rollins afterwards

- Kevin Owens updating that he's returning a month from now

- Becky Lynch/Alexa Bliss backstage segment

- Bobby Roode/Chad Gable vs Revival for the Raw Tag titles

- Becky Lynch/Triple H/Stephanie McMahon/Mr. McMahon/Charlotte Flair closing segment


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Because reasons.




Well to be fair she attacked both Steph and HHH for no good reason. They just asked her to get her knee checked


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> WM would have been way better off having Auska vs Charlotte and Becky vs RR.


This made me realize how terrible the SD women's championship match will be. With Flair and Becky in the Raw match no one else on SD deserves a title shot.


----------



## Hurricanes18 (Jul 23, 2018)

Clearly presenting Becky as the Female Anti Hero againgst the Authority. While I have reservations of Charlotte being added to the main event. IT is clear its just an angle. Becky well be in the match. ITs just playing up the drama and the build. Now everyone wants too see Becky kick Vince's ass.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> Still think Ronda will get Becky into the match.




The rumoured match for Fastlane is Becky vs Charlotte. I’m guessing if Becky wins she’ll be unsuspended and reinserted into the match


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Well to be fair she attacked both Steph and HHH for no good reason. They just asked her to get her knee checked


And she apologized, and both Trips and Steph were fine with it :draper2


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I would've let the Becky situation simmer a few weeks before throwing everything at the audience in a span of two weeks. But we all knew this was going to be the end result, a triple threat. So we'll see how it builds from here.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Himiko said:


> Well to be fair she attacked both Steph and HHH for no good reason. They just asked her to get her knee checked


But she say sorry for that.


----------



## Hurricanes18 (Jul 23, 2018)

Joseph92 said:


> This made me realize how terrible the SD women's championship match will be. With Flair and Becky in the Raw match no one else on SD deserves a title shot.


Their is going to be a SD womens match at mania? I kinda forgot their was a SD Womens title.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Piehound said:


> I was kinda waiting for Becky to run down and slug the old coot..
> 
> I know they've been saying a 3 way was the plan all along, but I really don't see the reason for taking something that was not broken and was working and screwing it so much..


Well first of all it clearly isn’t working. The casuals aren’t into it at all and even the hardcore Becky fans were complaining about how terrible the story is. And that’s all before Charlotte was added. But at the end of the day and with Roman out Vince is willing to tank WM season and kill the ratings in the hopes that having the women main event WM will get him some mainstream pub. The problem is, if it’s Becky vs Ronda they can probably only go 10 minutes before the match would fall apart. In order to have a passable 25-30 minute main event match you have to add another good in-ring talent like Charlotte to help Becky carry the match. If Ronda & Becky have a 10 minute stinker the mainstream coverage probably won’t be there and that defeats the purpose entirely.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> I'm done with this company. Can a mod let me know how to close my account since I don't need it


See you here next week. :laugh:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

You know why they never did Austin vs Rock vs HHH at a Mania and always stuck with Austin vs Rock? Because the story didn't call for it.

Ronda vs Becky WAS hot. Now you force a 3rd wheel because 'Flair'.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm not even a Becky fan and I find this storyline dumb.

You know it's bad when Steph & Trips are the reasonable ones though :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince even made Stephanie and Triple H look like idiots/cucks. It's really time for Vince to retire. Please.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

So is Charlotte on RAW now?



Himiko said:


> The rumoured match for Fastlane is Becky vs Charlotte. I’m guessing if Becky wins she’ll be unsuspended and reinserted into the match


So basically Charlotte gets handed a WM Title Shot even though she LOST the Rumble?


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

if i wasnt on wrestling forums, i would think this is the BEST thing in the world.

I try my hardest and pretened that if i wasn't on the internet, what would i think. And that's my opinion on this. 


CHARLOTTE as Vince's #1...and saying it...and talking about someone "staying in their lane" etc. It's perfect. It's great heat. I'm excited about the next few weeks



troubleman1218 said:


> So basically Charlotte gets handed a WM Title Shot even though she LOST the Rumble?


It's called heat. 

TO me what they did was create a great storyline for the next 2 months until mania. If you do Becky vs Rousey and just smack talking..it'll be flat by the time we get to april


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lolCharlottewins :cena4


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I bet Backy will attack Charlotte in 2 weeks on RAW


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

troubleman1218 said:


> So basically Charlotte gets handed a WM Title Shot even though she LOST the Rumble?


That would be a big blow to the Smackdown woman's division if true. There would only be 9 women on the SD roster (I am assuming Becky is on Raw also).


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

domotime2 said:


> It's called heat.
> 
> TO me what they did was create a great storyline for the next 2 months until mania. If you do Becky vs Rousey and just smack talking..it'll be flat by the time we get to april


Then don't have them talk smack with each other every week then. You still got 2 more PPVs before WrestleMania comes around.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

So what's just happened is that now some people will shit on the triple threat no matter how Becky finds her way back into it because there is really no reason for Charlotte to be in there, let alone Becky having to fight again to force her way into the match. 

There were better ways to insert Charlotte in this match rather than this way. 

Also why on earth would Vince add a Smackdown talent to the Raw title match over a Raw talent. 

Even adding Asuka would have made more sense.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> That would be a big blow to the Smackdown woman's division if true. There would only be 9 women on the SD roster (I am assuming Becky is on Raw also).


It makes zero sense for Charlotte and Becky to stay on SmackDown at this point. The most WWE could do is have someone from RAW feud with Asuka.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> Also why on earth would Vince add a Smackdown talent to the Raw title match over a Raw talent.


This needs to be asked every hour until Mania. Right on.

Becky won the Rumble so she can choose. RAW has a women's title for RAW women. Smackdown for them.

Vince totally sh*ts on the RAW roster with this lol.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

In the end 

Becky will Win


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> So what's just happened is that now some people will shit on the triple threat no matter how Becky finds her way back into it because there is really no reason for Charlotte to be in there, let alone Becky having to fight again to force her way into the match.
> 
> There were better ways to insert Charlotte in this match rather than this way.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing Charlotte is on RAW now


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch and Charlotte Flair main-eventing WM :mark :mark

Now, just give me a Styles vs Orton one on one at WM and I won't care about the rest of the card.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Poor Asuka, who on earth can she face at Mania now. 

Probably Sonya and Mandy at this rate or some throwaway low card match.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

ClintDagger said:


> Well first of all it clearly isn’t working. The casuals aren’t into it at all and even the hardcore Becky fans were complaining about how terrible the story is. And that’s all before Charlotte was added. But at the end of the day and with Roman out Vince is willing to tank WM season and kill the ratings in the hopes that having the women main event WM will get him some mainstream pub. The problem is, if it’s Becky vs Ronda they can probably only go 10 minutes before the match would fall apart. In order to have a passable 25-30 minute main event match you have to add another good in-ring talent like Charlotte to help Becky carry the match. If Ronda & Becky have a 10 minute stinker the mainstream coverage probably won’t be there and that defeats the purpose entirely.


Ya know.. that I can believe. Charlotte is there to be the one that carries the match and that way Ronda doesn't have to eat the pin to lose the belt.

From a "how the rasslin' business works" standpoint it makes perfect sense. From a "setting up a story-line / angle standpoint" WWE screwed it up and I don't know if they can pull it out.. Wouldn't it have been waaaaaaaaayyyy easier for Charlotte to just barge in an attack both Ronda and Becky with a chair or something until they both wanted her in the match?

Inserting multiple MacMahon's into whatever the top story-line is doesn't always make it better and frequently makes it worse.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

troubleman1218 said:


> Then don't have them talk smack with each other every week then. You still got 2 more PPVs before WrestleMania comes around.


You'd rather Becky off tv?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWEfan4eva said:


> In the end
> 
> Becky will Win


By pinning/submitting Charlotte. WWE won't have Becky go over Ronda clean. This is a big difference 'in the end'.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I still think Becky will pin Rousey to win at Mania, 

Especially if the rumoured Fastlane match is Becky vs Charlotte and at this point I actually bet it will be Rousey that gets involved to make sure it's a Triple Threat even if that stacks the deck against her.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

domotime2 said:


> You'd rather Becky off tv?


Have her do something else until WrestleMania is closer just like they're doing with Ronda.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

WWEfan4eva said:


> In the end
> 
> Becky will Win












I've said Becka/Ronda or bust and I meant it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

roblewis87 said:


> Poor Asuka, who on earth can she face at Mania now.
> 
> Probably Sonya and Mandy at this rate or some throwaway low card match.


Would've been great if Asuka was added to the ME and have an all or nothing match with both belts on the line. All 4 members of CRAB in the main event.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

We were supposed to get Becky v Rousey at Survivor Series prior to facebreaker etc. 

The redemption was a 1 on 1 match at mania. 

This match really didn't need Flair involved at all.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlotte should have returned the favor to Asuka at Mania, not this.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

troubleman1218 said:


> Have her do something else until WrestleMania is closer just like they're doing with Ronda.


well to counter that argument

you'd rather Ronda vs Ruby crap? Ruby vs Ronda at EC is ridiculous 

They're actually taking 2 months to build to something


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

roblewis87 said:


> We were supposed to get Becky v Rousey at Survivor Series prior to facebreaker etc.
> 
> The redemption was a 1 on 1 match at mania.
> 
> This match really didn't need Flair involved at all.


You make it sound like Charlotte vs Ronda wasn't always the first choice. Its Becky that invaded the match not Flair.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

domotime2 said:


> well to counter that argument
> 
> you'd rather Ronda vs Ruby crap? Ruby vs Ronda at EC is ridiculous
> 
> They're actually taking 2 months to build to something


It's not my fault WWE thought it was a good idea to have TWO PPVS before WrestleMania (instead of just one). They need stuff to fill up those PPVs and you can still build up to Becky/Ronda by having them take shots at each other every now and then. 

Taking Becky out of the match so they can shoehorn Charlotte in it for no reason at all because they have no idea on how to book this feud for 2 months is bad storytelling


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

zrc said:


> You make it sound like Charlotte vs Ronda wasn't always the first choice. Its Becky that invaded the match not Flair.


She never invaded anything, her popularity made them rewrite the card and build because Charlotte v Rousey 1 on 1 at mania wasn't going to work with Becky floating around presumably the Smackdown title scene instead.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

roblewis87 said:


> She never invaded anything, her popularity made them rewrite the card and build because Charlotte v Rousey 1 on 1 at mania wasn't going to work with Becky floating around presumably the Smackdown title scene instead.


Well she did. Because Charlotte was always gonna be in the match regardless.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

zrc said:


> Well she did. Because Charlotte was always gonna be in the match regardless.


If you don't read information online and just watch the show you would be none the wiser. Not everyone reads forums, dirtsheets and wrestling channels. 

The furthest many will go is just following WWE on Facebook.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

domotime2 said:


> You'd rather Becky off tv?


Sometimes need to be cooled down. 

Comparing her to Stone Cold. Stone Cold is turning over in his grave and he isn't dead.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

roblewis87 said:


> If you don't read information online and just watch the show you would be none the wiser. Not everyone reads forums, dirtsheets and wrestling channels.
> 
> 
> 
> The furthest many will go is just following WWE on Facebook.


What's that gotta do with anything. Urgh delusion.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Sometimes need to be cooled down.
> 
> Comparing her to Stone Cold. Stone Cold is turning over in his grave and he isn't dead.


She won't be gone for long, she will probably come back when Flair is celebrating his birthday on Raw.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095178362539016197


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095178362539016197


Well Triple H can...


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Terrible decision whether you like Charlotte or not. Fans are going to shit all over it. I just don't understand, they get handed fucking lightning in a bottle scenario and they can't just leave it be they just have to mess with it and completely fuck it up.
> 
> *Charlotte is more aids to the product then Roman ever was.*


woah woah, I know how you feel but let's not talk crazy lol


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

The issue with the Becky story is that it takes her backwards. She doesn't need to more humble when her edge is the hook. The payoff to the story doesn't work.

It's Becky looks like a fool or Becky does something character inconsistent.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Sometimes need to be cooled down.
> 
> Comparing her to Stone Cold. Stone Cold is turning over in his grave and he isn't dead.


She's THE hottest thing on the product. Even if i'm booking i'm having her on TV and the main focus going into mania

I mean, the cool down thing is real, and the whole suspsension thing will play into it. You wont see Becky wrestle on tV until mania. GREAT idea (seriousyl, no saracsm)


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

WWE has finally managed to make me quit their terrible product. Hopefully AEW has something more to offer, wouldn't take much.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

-"New Era" my ass.

-"Deep and complex story about Becky's psychology" my ass.

It's the same old crap as it always is turns out, and the worst part is its so unnecessary. No one was asking for this, people wanted to see Becky vs. Ronda and that's what they're hyped for. And people got sick of The Authority years ago. They have a simple yet popular story that should be next to impossible to screw up. Yet they keep trying by throwing in a bunch of contrived BS, making it more convoluted than it needs to me, and crowbarring The Authority in there when they're not needed.

It's astonishing how much goodwill they've squandered from the RR already, just because they cannot held but fall back on old clichés and BS.

And they couldn't even tell their own story well. Maybe the idea was that Becky knew that they were looking to screw her out of the match anyway, and that they'd just find another way to do it later, so that's why she acted like she did, but WOW did they NOT convey that very well.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> She's THE hottest thing on the product. Even if i'm booking i'm having her on TV and the main focus going into mania
> 
> I mean, the cool down thing is real, and the whole suspsension thing will play into it. You wont see Becky wrestle on tV until mania. GREAT idea (seriousyl, no saracsm)


She's wrestling Charlotte at Fastlane.

The arena spoiled it.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

looks like i didnt miss anything


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Vinnie Mac is so gangsta. I'm sorry but he IS the man.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder if there will be in-fighting between the McMahon's? HHH and Steph backed Becky and Vince threw Flair into the match and claimed she will be the winner.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

WWE playing on the internet rage about how virtually no one wants Charlotte in this match, I like it. They're listening more than most people think.

Becky will face Charlotte at Fastlane and get back in to make it a triple threat, or simply take back her one-on-one match. After that, I'd rather see Charlotte paired with Asuka at Mania.

Nice job attempting to do any sort of hype surrounding Ronda/Ruby on Sunday, WWE. Holy fuck, they didn't even cross paths on the go-home show.

Riott may as well have not shown up for work, lol. :maury


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095193031165173760


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Terrible decision whether you like Charlotte or not. Fans are going to shit all over it. I just don't understand, they get handed fucking lightning in a bottle scenario and they can't just leave it be they just have to mess with it and completely fuck it up.


It's really not a terrible decision. 

Charlotte is also important in the storyline too. They had 2 weeks to capture the "lightning in a bottle scenario," with just Becky and Ronda; yet they've still managed to cool off some of the momentum (for some fans) into that build-up by forcing the McMahon family into it. 

Furthermore, Ronda can't really be trusted to handle the heat that she'd get from the crowds because Becky is THAT much more over than her. Hell, they had Bayley (who's WEAK QUALITY is her below-average mic skills) save Ronda 2 weeks ago after bombing her 1st promo in that episode. Charlotte would make a good shield for her, and she (along with Becky) can carry Ronda on the promo department because she can actually handle getting booed heavily by the crowd.

Besides, there's still approximately 2 months left for Charlotte to potentially add to the storyline too. Maybe her presence on Raw (or Smackdown) alone can keep the McMahon family from forcing themselves into the 3 women's storyline.



> Charlotte is more aids to the product then Roman ever was.


She's really not at all :lol

Charlotte hasn't tainted the Wrestlemania main-event scene for 3 years, hasn't kept the Raw world title scene hostage (along with a part-timer) for that duration, actually HAS turned heel twice in her career to freshen up her character, AND she's partially the reason why Becky became so over last fall (along with the fact that Charlotte put her over multiple times like nobody ever has for Becky before).

I fully expect Charlotte to let Becky take the main-event win at Wrestlemania 35 for her own feel-good moment. She's a far better asset to the product than Roman Reigns ever was tbh.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Honestly if they had just left it at Triple H and Steph shaking her hand and walking off, it would have been decent. Sure Becky actually apologizing is a bit meh, but you could maybe say that she wasn't being completely sincere and just was telling them what they wanted to hear.

But then Vince came out and, ugh!!

It reminds me of a few years ago when we were crapping on them feeding Sasha to Charlotte over and over again despite Sasha being super-over, and her being made to look pitiful at Roadblock 2016 in particular. And lots of people bashed us for "not getting storytelling" and that it was "obviously" leading to a Sasha heel turn, or her character growing, or it was part of a "longer story" and she'd get her redemption, etc.

Well two+ years later and NONE OF THAT FREAKING HAPPENED!! Because WWE doesn't do "complex" storylines or "long term" stuff anymore.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank god I'm not watching, the state of this show is beyond miserable, I went through the show in 3 minutes and was still bored. Can someone please kidnap Kurt Angle and save him from this humiliation? and how can Charlotte walk with those huge melons? They are irritating to look at.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Raw was absolute shit.

1. Holy fucking tag matches, was Teddy Long in charge tonight?

2. Becky Lynch is being overexposed which is typical WWE, beat a horse till it's dead. Stop trying to turn her into a female Steve Austin, they are trying way too hard that it's losing the spark that got her over in the first place.

3. Speaking of Becky Lynch, we're getting ANOTHER fan favorite underdog vs. Authority/Mcmahon's storyline, how many times are we going to see this? *facepalm*

4. Why does Nia Jax and Tamina keep getting pushed over actual talented people, it makes zero sense. They are both fucking terrible wrestlers, talkers, and are unsafe workers yet they get rewarded a push.

5. Why does Smackdown womens teams get automatically put into the match without qualifying, but the Raw teams have to earn it? The fuck booking is that.

6. Revival winning the titles would have been a nicer moment if they actually won it by getting over on their own. All that was was Vince throwing them a bone so that they will stay and not go to AEW.

7. Elias turning from heel to face, back to heel, and now face again all within a month. Okay then...

8. Don't ruin EC3, please.

9. The main story throughout the show and closing segment was if Becky Lynch would apologize for physically hitting her bosses so she could keep her spot in the main event of Wrestlemania? Who is writing this shit.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

#BestForBusiness said:


> 5. Why does Smackdown womens teams get automatically put into the match without qualifying, but the Raw teams have to earn it? The fuck booking is that.


Maybe because Smackdown has less women on the roster than Raw does?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:duck:heston:westbrook5:mj4

I wish I hadn't predicted this so easily the way I did (as I'm sure others did as well) but that's how godawful this company is and RAW in particular. 



WINNING said:


> Welp, it was fun while it lasted. Yep, Stephanie is about to ruin the heat for this match and completely neuter Becky's momentum. Can't say I didn't see it coming. :heston
> 
> This bitch can't stand not being in the spotlight so she'll use Becky's overness to rub it on herself. Also, watch Charlotte be added thanks to Steph as well. Yay.





WINNING said:


> Yes. Hell, they somewhat hinted it last night on Smackdown with her there.
> 
> It's happening. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong and will be happy for it...but we all know where this is going.


Becky Lynch looked like a complete GEEK against Vince tonight. I see you Bex stans and E GEEKS will try to play mental gymnastics here but you're the same ones who tried that same trick with Bray Wyatt when he lost to Cena at Wrestlemania, thinking he'll be all right and still be a future star. L O L. Back to that segment, that was terrible. The difference was crazy to witness. Vince essentially buried her gimmick and made her look like an eye bumbling fuck when Charlotte came out. Can you imagine if Vince did that to Austin? The Rock? Hell, even CM Punk to a degree? Unreal.

We know Becky and Charlotte will face at FastLane to eventually make it the inevitable Triple Threat. Shocker. Doesn't matter if Becky wins the title at Mania, now. So what? It'll be just to "shut the fans up because 'they'll be back'" They're going to do it again to your next favorites too. While it won't permanently damage her, it has undercutted the momentum as of tonight. That's what happens when you involve the stale, egocentric, anti-draw that is the Authority. They ruin everything they touch. 

Stop supporting this company when they will intentionally fuck with their dwindling audience to get their kicks off because they'll just keep doing it. You're MENTAL if you still watch this garbage stuff weekly at this point.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

I skimmed through the results at 10 am Tuesday morning in India(Raw airs between 6.30-9.30 am Tuesday IST) which is today and later I tried, TRIED to watch the repeat telecast. Of course skimming the results made me realize this was another one of those episodes which will yield "historically low ratings" and from my own subjective personal standpoint-Holy Fuck-this is the RTWM and all that's happening is fucking Becky Lynch in an Authority angle as the MAIN FOCUS going into WM? The goddamn women throughout the show? 

I couldn't even watch the six-man tag with Angle and Braun. I already know the ratings are going to be shit(I hope so) and if they won't for this week, then next week, but here's what I think about the show:-

1)Becky fucking Lynch is the main focus of the WWE storylines on the RTWM and the WWE are going to pay for it because some of the hardcore fans will just LEAVE, forever.

2)Women's wrestling sucks and isn't a draw and never will be, same as above. Absolute shit of a Raw as long as they keep booking them.

3)No one is a star. Braun isn't a star. Lashley isn't. Balor isn't. Drew isn't. They can't create stars, they don't know how to, and with this women's revolution femcentric BS which has become WWE's customary thing, they never will now. The Raw undercard is bad enough and combined with women's saturation, there's no hope.

4)Kurt Angle deserves better. He shouldn't have returned or should've returned way earlier, like in 2012.

5)Dean Ambrose is a mess, 50-50 booking again. But since he's leaving, Raw won't have any stars. EC3 won't be a star.

6)Brock Lesnar and Seth Rollins = Meh.

7)The WWE sucks and has reached a point of no return. They have no stars(Roman's absent, Cena's the past and also inactive), there is no hope. Right now, the few mediocre stars they have who are the draws are Orton, Bryan, AJ, may be Mysterio, Brock, and to an extent Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose. Only Rollins and Ambrose are relatively young, the rest will eventually leave and the days of Undertaker, Rock, HHH and Batista are already over, as judged by this year's WM stories(Becky fucking lynch is the only talked about match LOL, imagine that). They'll never prosper again, not in terms of ratings and having many loyal hardcore fans who tune in(let's be honest, not everyone loves to be treated like shit by a product they've held on to for YEARS, until this stage). 

8)Nothing matters any more. The IC title doesn't, the Universal title doesn't. But yeah let's push the damn women and becky fucking lynch because clearly she's going to cause people to tune in and be intrigued, just like CM Punk or Roman would and did.

Raw=An easy way to torture someone through audio-visual means. 'Nuff said.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

How does anyone still watch this shit? All I did was read the results and I wanted to puke. Vince really doesn't know any other way to put someone over than putting them against heel authority figure. It just shows how much of a fluke the Austin/McMahon storyline was. It was the only good idea he's had in over 20 years.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They pretty much HAVE to have her go berserker Stone Cold now, and go full-bore on it. Like she's constantly coming up with different and creative ways to screw with Vince, Ronda, Charlotte, etc. Hell she attacks Ric Flair at his birthday celebration in two weeks even, etc.

That's the only way tat this has any chance of working at this point.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> I wonder if there will be in-fighting between the McMahon's? HHH and Steph backed Becky and Vince threw Flair into the match and claimed she will be the winner.


Very good call! 

I think you’re right. The reality layer is “who actually books the finish?” and they’ll make it sound like Vince wants to book Charlotte to win, HHH/Steph will book Becky to win, so you legitimately won’t be able to predict the finish because you won’t know who’s in charge... 

Meaning when Becky wins, it will also symbolise the passing of the torch from Vince to HHH having the final say.

That would give the match an indisputable big time main event feel, in case anyone isn’t convinced, since they’re women.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

The thing that bothers me is, when the WWE basically apologized for putting on bad/unwatchable programing awhile back, it seemed like they were putting an end to the McMahons/Authority as heel acts. Oh wait, its full on again. They can't help themselves.

No one looks to triple threats match ups as the be all, end all moment. What if the Patriots played the Saints... and the Rams in the Superbowl? See how silly that looks in any other context.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Piehound said:


> Ya know.. that I can believe. Charlotte is there to be the one that carries the match and that way Ronda doesn't have to eat the pin to lose the belt.
> 
> From a "how the rasslin' business works" standpoint it makes perfect sense. From a "setting up a story-line / angle standpoint" WWE screwed it up and I don't know if they can pull it out.. Wouldn't it have been waaaaaaaaayyyy easier for Charlotte to just barge in an attack both Ronda and Becky with a chair or something until they both wanted her in the match?
> 
> Inserting multiple MacMahon's into whatever the top story-line is doesn't always make it better and frequently makes it worse.


I agree. The story makes no sense. But they wanted to give the hardcores their moment so they had Becky win the RR. But there should have been better story telling in order to get Charlotte in the match. This company has nothing left creatively.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Piss poor storytelling, they've severely hurt this match and will need to spend the next two months on damage control.

Give Charlotte a few opportunities to take Becky's spot, Becky wins them all. On the night have Charlotte attack Becky backstage to replace her. Then right as the bell is about to ring, down comes a bandaged up Becky, limp and all, to compete and make it a triple threat. 

WWE get Charlotte in there with limited uproar, Becky overcomes the odds, Ronda doesn't get pinned etc etc et etc. Instead they did.... well they just f'ked up.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Well everything said about charlotte added to the match, even ronda looked pissed lol.

Anyway besides that, I'm happy for the revival even if it was just for pity or for them to not leave, it was a great match. Now we can have a heel bobby roode?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I think Charlotte was added to assure a that the match quality is high since it’s going to Main Event WM. I’m a fan of Becky and Ronda but with just a singles match between them there is a chance of a sloppy, uneven bout whereas adding a third competitor assures lots of fast paced action befitting the Main Event.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

It would have been far more interesting as a dynamic to have had Becky v Rousey all set for mania with Charlotte on the outside, bitter, jealous and trying to force her way in.



Deathiscoming said:


> 1)Becky fucking Lynch is the main focus of the WWE storylines on the RTWM and the WWE are going to pay for it because some of the hardcore fans will just LEAVE, forever.
> 
> .


The same hardcore fans who whinge that WWE always plays it's safe, plays it's favourites, doesn't take enough chances or make new stars. The same ones who get bored of Brock not showing up and Cena and Reigns just getting title matches whenever they wanted in the past, why are hardcore fans so sexist that they can't enjoy the women being the focus of the show for once.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

troubleman1218 said:


> So basically Charlotte gets handed a WM Title Shot even though she LOST the Rumble?




Ha. I’m not saying it’s fair, but I think it’s fitting, and good continuity, the story of Becky being in Charlotte’s shadow, and Charlotte stealing Becky’s thunder has been a running theme with those two for a long time. 

So now at Wrestlemania, Becky has a chance to vanquish two enemies at once, finally get out of Charlotte’s shadow by beating her in the main event of Wrestlemania and then defeating the undefeated Ronda Rousey and becoming Raw Women’s champion.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

roblewis87 said:


> The same hardcore fans who whinge that WWE always plays it's safe, plays it's favourites, doesn't take enough chances or make new stars. The same ones who get bored of Brock not showing up and Cena and Reigns just getting title matches whenever they wanted in the past, why are hardcore fans so sexist that they can't enjoy the women being the focus of the show for once.


Even with some fans leaning towards one pole or the other wherein they said they either loved Roman or hated him, or loved the so-called "Indy darlings" or hated them along with the IWC smarks, at least it was still fucking ROMAN reigns and Daniel Bryan. Now it's come to Becky Lynch LOL-all 120 lbs of her.

Sexist or not, I'd rather watch Roman or Randy in the mainevent for the 10th time, than this femcentric crap the WWE has been putting on. Becky just happens to be the worst of those, regardless of her mediocre in-ring talent. (As a sexist, women's in-ring talent hardly matters, because I'd rather watch AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, Randy Orton, Mustafa Ali or Daniel Bryan over a bunch of women).

But the thing is, this idiotic company, the whole bunch of them including Paul Levesque McMahon and Vince would rather shove Becky and the rest of the female roster down hardcore MALE fans' throats instead of CM Punk or Roman or ANYONE, ad nauseam, so that even if I watch smackdown, it's this same Becky Lynch garbage and the joke of the booking a la her slapping HHH which begins/ends the show, and Raw is beyond repair and beyond endurable now. It must suck for Dean. Yuck.

Can't wait for the ratings to dwindle and house show attendances to dwindle. They'll have deserved their eventual downfall!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Becky vs. Charlotte is the natural story. I would've preferred that but understand why Charlotte was added to the match. She's a top tier performer with the benefit of being Ric's daughter. She wasn't going to be passed over.

With that said, how they arrived to this moment is an absolute bore. I'm pissed off as a fan and writer. if you're going to over expose Becky, at least put some meaning behind it. Instead, she pouted all night about having to say sorry, got suspended again and stomped her feet as Vince suspended her again. Then we have Ronda who threatened to kill Becky with her "bare hands" and she just stood there like a mute. The only time she spoke was to convince Becky that she needed to say sorry for womankind. Charlotte should've attacked Becky and then been presented as the corporate choice. 

There was just so much endless tell and not enough show. There was no energy. Although, I'm sure Becky will attack Ric next week and be put back in the match, confirming a three way. Asking for the bare minim from this company seems like wanting the moon. They botched what could've been a perfect angle and I'm not waiting until Mania to say so. I've waited and waited some more with WWE. They don't deserve the benefit of doubt.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Between the bad writing and now shoehorning Charlotte in this match. Now my interest in this match and Mania as a whole is quickly dropping. I don't care if it was the plan originally. Charlotte has to have every accolade and still isn't over anywhere near her counterparts. The "Woo" is over she is not so much.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I knew not to watch, so I just read the results this morning.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095157287260434433


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Their systematic undercutting of Becky's aura, one of her biggest appeals for most people, doesn't help.

She should have gotten in their faces and DARED them to take her out of Mania and see how much people crap on it as a result, and they'd realize that she was right and they needed her.

Austin never said sorry, The Rock never said sorry, Taker never said sorry, Cena never says sorry, Roman never says sorry, etc. Becky should never have had apologize and cow towd, sincere or not.

Also having her just throw the mic down didn't work either. She should have decked someone afterwards at least.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe because Smackdown has less women on the roster than Raw does?


Also because they only have two hours to fill on SD.


----------



## TheStatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Anybody else find it funny that they reintroduced the McMahons as faces who were supposed to give the fans what they want and last night he comes out like 'FUCK YOU HERE'S CHARLOTTE!'. He can't help himself lol


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> She's wrestling Charlotte at Fastlane.
> 
> The arena spoiled it.


I said on "Tv". She's only wrestling at ppvs...and only ONE ppv for that matter, until wrestlemania. That's called being protected my friend. And as a becky fan, that's awesome


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

roblewis87 said:


> It would have been far more interesting as a dynamic to have had Becky v Rousey all set for mania with Charlotte on the outside, bitter, jealous and trying to force her way in.
> 
> 
> 
> The same hardcore fans who whinge that WWE always plays it's safe, plays it's favourites, doesn't take enough chances or make new stars. The same ones who get bored of Brock not showing up and Cena and Reigns just getting title matches whenever they wanted in the past, why are hardcore fans so sexist that they can't enjoy the women being the focus of the show for once.


There’s a small group of fans that probably reject it for sexism. But for a vast majority it’s the fact that the women’s product is inferior to the men’s product and those people want the show to revolve around the most talented performers. Don’t get me wrong. There’s a place for the women on the show as they are talented. But there’s still a huge gap. It’s not sexist to dislike the WNBA, LPGA, etcetera if you only want to watch the best product possible. In fact, it’s probably far more sexist to arbitrarily shove the women’s product in the top spot because you think it will never get there on its own merit.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

ClintDagger said:


> There’s a small group of fans that probably reject it for sexism. But for a vast majority it’s the fact that the women’s product is inferior to the men’s product and those people want the show to revolve around the most talented performers. Don’t get me wrong. There’s a place for the women on the show as they are talented. But there’s still a huge gap. It’s not sexist to dislike the WNBA, LPGA, etcetera if you only want to watch the best product possible. In fact, it’s probably *far more sexist to arbitrarily shove the women’s product in the top spot because you think it will never get there on its own merit*.


?????

Becky is the most over star in the company.

And she's been that way long before there was any discussion of her being in the WM main event scene.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

The Smackdown Women's Title is practically as dead as the Raw Tag Titles, US Title, IC Title and Universal Champion at this point, barely a prop.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Really liked both segments at the start and close of the show, Was really invested in whether Becky would work around the mandatory apology, Not really phased about Charlotte being added when I know this is how WWE likes to work fans it's not as if it hasn't been done before.

Good Tag title match too I might add.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

ClintDagger said:


> There’s a small group of fans that probably reject it for sexism. But for a vast majority it’s the fact that the women’s product is inferior to the men’s product and those people want the show to revolve around the most talented performers. Don’t get me wrong. There’s a place for the women on the show as they are talented. But there’s still a huge gap. It’s not sexist to dislike the WNBA, LPGA, etcetera if you only want to watch the best product possible. In fact, it’s probably far more sexist to arbitrarily shove the women’s product in the top spot because you think it will never get there on its own merit.



I won't say the same for Smackdown because It's actually quite enjoyable, except for the fact that Styles can't seem to be in any position other than Champion or Challenger. 

The Raw men's division is absolute trash at the moment.

Brock build like such a superhero it's very hard to see anyone have a chance of beating him even Rollins. 

Braun and Drew both getting pushed and stalled to the point at which any buzz they had is over now. 

The whole Dean Ambrose situation currently going on. 

Angle and JJ being used for appearances but to no real gain for their legacies or the talent they are giving the rub too. 

Creative is absolute trash on Raw on particular.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

The Definition of Technician said:


> ?????
> 
> Becky is the most over star in the company.
> 
> And she's been that way long before there was any discussion of her being in the WM main event scene.


No she’s not. Look at the ratings. People are abandoning the product in droves at a time when it should be peaking. That’s never happened. Even when Roman was being mega pushed it never happened. You are being fooled by the reaction of the vocal minority.



roblewis87 said:


> I won't say the same for Smackdown because It's actually quite enjoyable, except for the fact that Styles can't seem to be in any position other than Champion or Challenger.
> 
> The Raw men's division is absolute trash at the moment.
> 
> ...


It’s all bad creatively. All WWE has left is a pretty good in ring product and the men are still much better in that regard.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

ClintDagger said:


> No she’s not. Look at the ratings. People are abandoning the product in droves at a time when it should be peaking. That’s never happened. Even when Roman was being mega pushed it never happened. You are being fooled by the reaction of the vocal minority.


lol. *THEY WERE GETTING RECORD LOW RATINGS* WITH HBK, HHH, ROMAN, LESNAR, CENA, TAKER...

Like literally starting July they've had this trend, it took a bigger dive after the FOTC left, and they decided instead of making a new star to bring back the same old shit with Lesnar. 

Becky's the hottest commodity they have, of course misogynistic fragile egos were going to abadon the product whenever any women, deserving or not, were going to get the spotlight. But a lot of people would also quit watching if they don't capitalize on what they have


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

The Definition of Technician said:


> lol. *THEY WERE GETTING RECORD LOW RATINGS* WITH HBK, HHH, ROMAN, LESNAR, CENA, TAKER...
> 
> Like literally starting July they've had this trend, it took a bigger dive after the FOTC left, and they decided instead of making a new star to bring back the same old shit with Lesnar.
> 
> Becky's the hottest commodity they have, of course misogynistic fragile egos were going to abadon the product whenever any women, deserving or not, were going to get the spotlight. But a lot of people would also quit watching if they don't capitalize on what they have


You’re burying the lead because you know it confirms what you don’t what to admit.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It's well known that no individual star moves ratings either way.

They have a show that's three hours of shit with only a little good things thrown in. That's the actual problem.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Jedah said:


> It's well known that no individual star moves ratings either way.
> 
> They have a show that's three hours of shit with only a little good things thrown in. That's the actual problem.


That’s 100% true. But the RTWM coupled with the end of football season has always moved the needle and noticeably so. Until now. And that’s the issue. People want to ignore that and say the ratings are in a continual spiral and on the whole that’s true. But they ignore what is happening to WM season and have no answer as to why this year is all of a sudden different.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

ClintDagger said:


> You’re burying the lead because you know it confirms what you don’t what to admit.


No I'm not :lol

I'm speaking FACTS.

Viewership (12/10/18 Vs 12/11/17):
H1- 2.347M Vs 2.876M
H2- 2.186M Vs 2.608M
H3- 2.048M Vs 2.570M
3H- 2.194M Vs 2.685M

Viewership (12/3/18 Vs 12/4/17):
H1- 2.262M Vs 3.147M
H2- 2.399M Vs 2.862M
H3- 2.196M Vs 2.430M
3H- 2.286M Vs 2.813M ( - 18.73% / - 0.527M )

Viewership (11/26/18 Vs 11/27/17):
H1- 2.612M Vs 2.956M
H2- 2.382M Vs 2.720M
H3- 2.111M Vs 2.601M
3H- 2.368M Vs 2.759M ( - 14.17% / - 0.391M )

Viewership (8/6/18 Vs 8/7/17):
H1- 2.830M Vs 3.263M
H2- 2.854M Vs 3.314M
H3- 2.728M Vs 3.144M
3H- 2.804M Vs 3.240M ( - 13.46% / - 0.436M )


*Viewership (9/24/18 Vs 9/25/17):
H1- 2.493M Vs 3.121M
H2- 2.275M Vs 3.081M
H3- 2.281M Vs 2.568M
3H- 2.350M Vs 2.923M ( - 19.60% / - 0.573M )*

Viewership (10/1/18 Vs 10/2/17):
H1- 2.500M Vs 2.945M
H2- 2.325M Vs 2.756M
H3- 2.081M Vs 2.619M
3H- 2.302M Vs 2.773M ( - 16.99% / - 0.471M )

Viewership (10/8/18 Vs 10/9/17):
H1- 2.533M Vs 3.008M
H2- 2.388M Vs 2.894M
H3- 2.200M Vs 2.711M
3H- 2.374M Vs 2.871M ( - 17.31% / - 0.497M )


WWE clearly 15-20% of their audience within 1 Year around Summer time...AND that's without the focus on women wrestling and that you are so desperate to blame on.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

The Definition of Technician said:


> No I'm not :lol
> 
> I'm speaking FACTS.
> 
> ...


Everybody understands the year over year trends. The issue at hand is the Fall to RTWM trend.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This has been one of Raw's worst years ever. Ever. For many, many reasons. It shouldn't be surprising.

Like I said, this problem is structural. No one person is going to change it, unless a miracle happens and Vince's out of touch old ass resigns.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Genuinely impressive how brainless the company is at times. A white hot one on one feud that would have the crowd going crazy. And they then decide to add Charlotte in.

You know what. I can accept that. I have been 50/50 on this as I like her and think she is the best woman in the game and in terms of the match it will probably make it a better technical match or whatever, but for me it isnt just about that, because in my opinion story and emotion are what take a match to the next level and making it a 3 way takes away some of that. However, I could accept it.

With that said, I am disgusting at HOW they added her. What creative way could they make the angle work, how would they book her in to the match legitimately... Oh never mind they just put her in with no reason and thus basically just said that the royal rumble means fucking nothing and that Vince can in kayfabe just decide to change the main event of Mania and replace the rumble winner with whoever he fucking pleases. Fuck decades of tradition eh. This company and its creative are a joke. Anyone who believed their horseshit last year about changing needs their heads checked. 

And the thing about it that really makes me angry is that the fucking feud wrote itself with Becky and Ronda. But now, here we are, with the fucking McMahon inserted in to yet another fucking anti authority story. Just piss off and for once let us enjoy a fucking main event feud without you pricks.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

becky worst main eventer draw


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

People blaming Becky is hilarious and sad. 

Ratings have been in a tailspin since post WM31 and the big hype then was: Brock's contract status and Ronda's appearance. Rollins and Reigns as Champion saw mediocre ratings (Brock being an MIA champ hasn't helped that) so let's blame Becky who only started showing up on Raw.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> People blaming Becky is hilarious and sad.
> 
> Ratings have been in a tailspin since post WM31 and the big hype then was: Brock's contract status and Ronda's appearance. Rollins and Reigns as Champion saw mediocre ratings (Brock being an MIA champ hasn't helped that) so let's blame Becky who only started showing up on Raw.


Nobody thinks the general ratings decline is Becky’s fault. It’s much more nuanced than that.


----------

